# La Suisse, ses junks. Mettez de la mort dans votre vin.



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

Souvent, le dimanche matin, je fais une lessive au Lavomatic®, j'adore cette ambiance étrange de regards qui se croisent, des gens qui ne se connaissent pas, tout en partageant une tâche commune, exhibant malgré eux leurs slips, soutien-gorges, harnais et autres. 
Merde, pas de cash, je dois passer au Postomat®. Bah, un détour de 30 mètres, allez Sébastien, fais du sport ! Il fait beau, Roberto m'a fait rire au déjeunez, je sors de mon immeuble, crevé par ce week-end, mais joyeux. Je commence à traverser la place de la Riponne sous un soleil amical. Au fond un agglomérat de junks, toujours là, au même endroit, invariable, se soutenant de l'angoisse de la nuit (il y a les fêtes de la Cité ce week-end, la ville est bondée de monde le soir et ça ça les blessent, comme un Noël ça les rapproche encore plus de leur solitude), toujours présents. Enfin présent... 
En Suisse, c'est courant. On admet que c'est une maladie, parfois la politique semble intelligente. L'état distribue même de l'héroïne gratuitement aux cas désespérés qui ont rechuté à moultes reprises et qui ne s'en sortiront jamais. Sans rire, ça fait des miracles : réinsertion sociale, familliale (et oui...), reprise du travail, arrêt de la délinquance qui servait à payer sa mort. On ne les cache pas, dieu merci. On préfère les laisser se regrouper dans les centre-ville pour qu'ils ne foutent pas la zone partout. Et puis, c'est plus simple, deux flics suffisent à surveiller le groupe.
Des cheveux rouges me tapent à l'oeil (j'adore les femmes aux cheveux rouges). La silhouette commence à se dessiner. Je continue d'avancer. Comme d'hab'. Cette jeune femme, probablement âgée de vingt ans, montre son nouveau tatouage à ses "potes", il descend de sa nuque jusqu'au ***. Elle est sublime. Monica Belluci en serait furax. Des yeux bleux à pleurer, une robe dont l'échancrure du dos descend jusqu'au premier centimètre de sa raie des fesses. Un enfer pour un hétéro. Un véritable enfer. J'en suis traumatisé. C'est une junk débutante : peau de rêve, le sourire dévoreur de son âge, rigolante, heureuse. 
Elle me voit. Forcément, je suis différent. Elle m'interpelle, me demande ce que je fais juste là, maintenant. Toute intéressée de discuter avec quelqu'un qui n'a pas déjà bu 4 litres de bières pour calmer le stress de l'attente du dealer. Une invitation claire, net, précise. Mon sang se glace : elle commence à avoir la voie nasillarde des junks à l'héroïne. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ils avaient tous la même voie. Ce n'est pas de sniffer vu qu'ils se piquent, tous. Sa voie... elle débute.
Deux heures après je m'en veux encore de ne pas l'avoir invité sur la terrasse du bistrot d'à côté. De ne pas l'avoir connu, dragué. De l'éloigner du groupe, de lui dire ce qu'elle m'inspire. Si je suis un obsédé, les femmes me font rêver. Trop, parfois.
Et puis non. Rappelles-toi, Seb. Faut dire que j'ai un lourd passif dans ce domaine. Ma jeunesse. Depuis mon premier joint (13 ans et demi, les demis comptent à cette âge), mon (ex-)groupe de pote de l'époque est décimé. Quand je rentre dans ma ville natale pour voir mon frère ou mes parents je n'échappe pas à deux choses. La première est de croiser les deux seuls survivants du groupe. Lesquels n'arrivent qu'à articuler qu'une "salut" approximatif. Deux frères, en plus. La seconde est d'entrevoir les pierres tombales des autres, vu que mes parents ont eux la bonne idée d'habiter sur la route du cimetière. Pendaison en prison, overdose (la plupart), j'en passe. Une petite ville de 12'000 habitants, rurale, tranquille, quoi. Je ne suis jamais tombé dans la "dure", qui, au début de la guerre de Yougoslavie est devenue moins cher que la douce. Je faisais des études, j'avais soif d'apprendre. Du coup on sent très vite ce qui nique le cerveau, on peut pas se le permettre. 
Ça n'a pas changé depuis. Avide de musique electro depuis 1997, je connais tous les gens de la région qui ont la même passion, qui mixent, qui produisent, qui écoutent. Je ne fais pas d'amalgame, c'est un exemple. Juste un exemple. Cet hiver encore, des "potes" ont déposé un gars de 22 ans sur un tas de neige car il commençait à se sentir mal après un trop plein de coke. Fallait quand même pas qu'il vomisse sur la moquette de son dealer. C'est dégueu. Début d'overdose. Ça se soigne, surtout quand on habite à 5 minutes d'un hôpital bien équipé. Mais il est mort de froid, avant. J'ai coupé les ponts avec cette région, j'en peux plus. 
Je sais c'est confu et mal écrit, c'est sorti comme un vomi et je refuse de me corriger de peur de me lire. Mais même maintenant je la vois depuis ma fenêtre et me retient, mais la tentation est grande. Je me sens salaud, idiot. Elle m'a fait des avances, c'est une fille de rêve. Je pourrais passer de bon moments, être heureux avec elle un moment. Puis je repense à mes ex-potes. Qui, après des nuits blanches à les raisonner, sont d'accord avec toi et te remercient puis quelques heures après gisent shootés en marmonnant que cette fois, c'est différent, c'est pour rire.
Heureusement les choses changent. Depuis les junks se shootent à la coke, c'est mieux, parait.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juillet 2005)

Waow....tu m'as tiré les larmes de bon matin....
rien a dire, 

*putain...c'est bô!.....   *


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Ca change de tes posts SM dommage que tu es pas fini avec la demoiselle


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca change de tes posts SM dommage que tu es pas fini avec la demoiselle


Tu risque de t'attirer des ennuis en lui disant _"qu'il est pas fini"_ et ce avec qui que ce soit...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

sans voix ... touchée de plein fouet, difficile d'écrire quoi que ce soit après un tel texte.

C'est effroyablement vrai.



_ps : tu devrais écrire plus souvent _


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

(j'adore les femmes aux cheveux rouges) moi aussi! mais pense a ton linge qui va sécher, et a ce joyeux,week-end ,ça ira mieux


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca change de tes posts SM dommage que tu es pas fini avec la demoiselle


Tu n'as rien compris comme d'hab'... l'envie de planter* mes canines dans ses fesses et sentir le merveilleux gout, salé, de l'amour, ne m'a pas manqué. 

* je passe le côté sentiments car il est inclu, je précise car gregg post


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



pas mieux


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

Fâches-toi pas : tu es vivant.


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fâches-toi pas : tu es vivant.





Certes on oublie souvent cela qu'on a la chance de vivre en bonne santé ...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

Vous êtes nombreux à avoir compris mon post et je vous en remercie. Certe il est limité car celà part d'une jeune femme qui à retourné mon coeur, c'est presque dégueulasse je dois dire. Mais c'était une bonne occasion d'en parler, non ? enfin je m'en fous. J'aurais aussi pu parler de Gaëtan, ce vieux pote. La dernière fois que je l'ai vu vivant, c'était dans un bar, le Terminus (!), le termin pour les habitués, comme moi. Il avait volé la veste d'un aveugle (!), un mec très connu, qui fait d'ailleurs de la politique aujourd'hui et ça marche bien pour lui. L'héroïne rendant bête, très bête, il est resté dans ce bar longtemps dans la soirée, la veste juste mise dans un sac à commission, autant dire : à la vue de tous. Evidemment vous voyez la suite. Il s'en est fait virer sous les crachats et les insultes. 

Je veux simplement parler de la difficulté du regard. Et ça c'est énorme.


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

(L 'agglomérat de junks )Il feront mieux de fumer des feuilles de vignes? il seront seulement bourrè


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2005)

Qu'ajouter à tout cela. 

Tu devrais te servir plus souvent de ta main droite pour écrire Sébastien, oui. A moins que ça ne soit la gauche.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

Chapeau bas SM ...


----------



## katelijn (3 Juillet 2005)

Très beau, ce cri du coeur.


----------



## playaman (3 Juillet 2005)

Putain on t'aime SM ! Et on sait pourquoi.

13 ans et demi et tu arrives encor a etre si philosophe et observateur, champion.


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes nombreux à avoir compris mon post et je vous en remercie. Certe il est limité car celà part d'une jeune femme qui à retourné mon coeur, c'est presque dégueulasse je dois dire. Mais c'était une bonne occasion d'en parler, non ? enfin je m'en fous. J'aurais aussi pu parler de Gaëtan, ce vieux pote. La dernière fois que je l'ai vu vivant, c'était dans un bar, le Terminus (!), le termin pour les habitués, comme moi. Il avait volé la veste d'un aveugle (!), un mec très connu, qui fait d'ailleurs de la politique aujourd'hui et ça marche bien pour lui. L'héroïne rendant bête, très bête, il est resté dans ce bar longtemps dans la soirée, la veste juste mise dans un sac à commission, autant dire : à la vue de tous. Evidemment vous voyez la suite. Il s'en est fait virer sous les crachats et les insultes.
> 
> Je veux simplement parler de la difficulté du regard. Et ça c'est énorme.



rassure toi  sm, j'ai bien compris ,si je tourne cela a la dérision  c'est que cela me fait peine, pour un dimanche matin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

*oui, triste chronique de notre société *
et de ses dérives ou vient cruellement se briser l'innocence perdue de notre enfance...

Entre perversions et tentations diverses, les impasses sont nombreuses. 
Au delà de ce que les hommes peuvent en faire, la vie est pourtant belle...
Elle nous est livrée comme un diamant brut qu'il est difficile de transformer en joyau.


----------



## sofiping (3 Juillet 2005)

j'ai compris des le début que t'etais un bon gars .... et je dis pas ca par ce que j'ai eu les cheuveux rouge :love:...... et puis moi , je la trouve pas si jolie que ça cette histoire .... elle m'a un peu vrillé les pensées  :rose:

  :love:


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Le Sieur Macloud est attendu au pied du Pommier en septembre


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le Sieur Macloud est attendu au pied du Pommier en septembre


Merci  mais je ne fais pas une déprime à cause de ça, je veux parler, surtout, du regard vis-à-vis de ça.


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2005)

La classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ps : et bravo les Suisses.


----------



## Nexka (3 Juillet 2005)

Bravo SM  Merci pour cette histoire, ça permet de relativiser beaucoup de choses


----------



## salamèche (3 Juillet 2005)

Bah SM tu devrait te lancer dans le roman noir je suis sur que tu aurai toutes les chances d'être publié.


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2005)

Merci Supermoquette... ton point de vue est sincère, réel... ça remet à sa place tout ce qu'on peut voir dans les médias...


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)




----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

le moral et de retour.. sacré sm ( la prochaine fois ,fait de la monnaie pour la laverie c'est bon pour le moral)


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon de là à écrire un livre je sais pas, pourquoi pas mais de tout façon, entre Marc Levy et SM, je prends le 2e, sincèrement, pourtant c'est le 1er qui est riche et célèbre. :mouais:  


ps : et puis la concurrence est rude avec Hubert Selby ("retour à Brooklin" par exemple qui a donné naissance au film Requiem for a dream) Dan Fante, "Les anges n'ont rien dans les poches", entre autres.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2005)

chapeau bas Monsieur seb  ...

un sujet qui me rappel certains amis d'enfance qui n'ont pas eu d'avenir non plus à cause de cette saloperie...    
 je n'avais pas pensé à eux depuis longtemps......


----------



## madlen (3 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, c'est vraiment l'horreur cette dope!
Ma cousine etait heroinoman, c'etait génial à chaque fois que je passais au "molard" (le cartier des tox genevois) je tombais sur elle... finalement après 5 ans et 3 cures elle s'en est sorti, elle a eu beaucoup de chance, pas comme son ex qui a fini en prison...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est vraiment l'horreur cette dope!
> Ma cousine etait heroinoman, c'etait génial à chaque fois que je passais au "molard" (le cartier des tox genevois) je tombais sur elle... finalement après 5 ans et 3 cures elle s'en est sorti, elle a eu beaucoup de chance, pas comme son ex qui a fini en prison...


C'est très suisse, ces scènes "ouvertes", le terme officiel. Et positif. On ne masque pas. T'as cousine a eu du bol !
 A 16 ans et demi, à ma 2ème de lycée, je fumais beaucoup. Suffisamment pour dealer du shit (quel doux mot...) afin de ne pas perdre de l'argent. J'arrivais à Berne. A côté du Palais Fédéral (véridique, imaginez ça à l'Elysée) un parc. Un parc à junk. Je cherchais de la fourniture pour des amis, pour une commande, eux, sains; mais y a pas d'excuses à ce genre de choses. D'autant plus que chercher de la "douce" chez ceux de la "dure" est d'un pathétique.... 
J'ai marché dans une flaque de sang, genre 30 centimètres. Les autres rigolaient, c'est la vie qu'ils disaient. Je ne suis plus retourné jamais dans ce coin de Berne. Une ville tellement formidable, par ailleurs. Là ou les alémanques se fendent d'un parfait français pour nouer le contact avec nous, les francophones, blessés de l'infériorité numérique. Voyez le contraste ?

Je ne raconte pas ça pour être dramatique, c'est juste -et roberto l'a pigé (ben tiens il a un cheat )- qu'un facteur déclencheur m'a questionné sur la banalisation qu'on en fait. Et que demain je les croiserai encore et j'entendrai t'aaaaaaas uuuuuuune clooooooooope ? Et je dirai : non.

Hommage à Myriam, connue à mes 4 ans, une fillle si belle (une métis plus belle que l'aurore) que même dans son cerceuil de verre, vous faisait flamber.


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2005)

Un été, une croisée des chemins. Un rendez vous raté.
Un autre regard sur lui aurait'il changé le titre du mauvais film ? 
J'ai pas de réponse. Parce qu'il n'y en a pas.
La vie. La mort.
La vie.
La mort.

*La France, ses junks. Mettez de la mort dans votre sang. 

*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

Sur le regard, Rimbaud...
Les poètes de sept ans
"Et la Mère, fermant le livre du devoir,
S'en allait satisfaite et très fière, sans voir,
Dans les yeux bleus et sous le front plein d'éminences,
L'âme de son enfant livrée aux répugnances."
Très beau poème (ce n'est qu'un extrait, je ne connais pas la suite). Ton texte est touchant, vraiment.


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

On croise des junks partout. Il suffit de savoir les reconnaître, finalement. En haut de chez moi, ils sont souvent deux à fureter. Discrets. Qui les voient, hormis ceux qui savent ?
Il n'y a pas de scènes ouvertes, en France. Il n'y en avait pas encore lorsque je passais mes étés à Genève. Tout ça se planquait un peu, derrière le molard, mais aussi dans les allées du vieux genève, derrière Bourg Tibourg. Et dans le centre commercial de Rive.
Tout se mélangeait. Tous les deals. Tous les produits. Tous les milieux. Les enfants de diplomates ennuyés de vivre sans raison, les vrais paumés du mirage suisse, les mômes de la bourgeoisie romande pour qui tout était si facile.
Je ne faisais que fumer. Et regarder les jeunes filles, celles aux robes écarlates fendues dans le dos. Et d'autres. Il y en avait tant. Le reste m'intéressait peu, et pourtant, tout était à ma portée.
Nous étions jeunes, nous étions une bande, une petite bande. Rien à branler de tout l'été, des billets pleins les appartements des parents, il n'y avait qu'à se servir. On se servait. Pour boire un coup, acheter clopes et papiers, payer le libanais ou l'afghan, aller en boite. Tout était si facile.
J'avais 14, puis 15, puis 16 ans. C'était une belle bande de potes. Et de filles.
L'été de mes 17 ans, j'ai changé de résidence d'été. De la suisse de ma marraine, je suis allé dans la savoie de ma tante.
C'est cet été là que l'héroïne est arrivée dans mon histoire suisse. Et de toute cette chouette bande, peu n'en sont pas tombé amoureux.
L'histoire fut courte, pour la plupart. L'un d'eux vit encore je crois, je ne sais où. Damien, mon "frère", le fils de ma marraine, s'est suicidé d'une OD. Le sida l'avait rattrapé, il ne voulait pas se voir mourir. Les autres ? A PlainPalais, pour les plus riches, dans le cimetière des rois. A Saint-Georges, sûrement, au Petit-Saconnex pour certains. Nous avions tant joué dans ces cimetières genevois...
Damien, lui, a le bon goût d'être inhumé avec sa mère, dans l'Ardèche, pas très loin de chez moi. Cela m'évite d'avoir à me confronter aux nausées que me provoque le souvenirs des autres lorsque je vais m'occuper de sa tombe. Genève n'est pour moi qu'une cicatrice douloureuse. Encore à vif après tant d'années.
Aujourd'hui, la Suisse soigne ses héroïnomanes. Mieux que la plupart des autres pays. Pourtant, si ma "bande" n'est plus là, d'autres lui ont succédé depuis. Beaucoup, si le taux de mortalité est resté le même durant toutes ces années. La suisse soigne ses drogués. Mais sa jeunesse est toujours malade. J'évite d'y penser. Comme au reste. Comme à ce goût de vide bleuté qui de temps et temps revient à la surface de mes souvenirs, ce goût de néant qui, parce que les choses sont bien faites, ne se sépare pas du souvenir de cet éden chimique, fulgurant et mortel.





Du coup, j'ai du mal à te remercier de ce si beau post, seb. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

seb , rezba , moi et la plupart de nous tous on a echappés a cette plaie   

j'avais 15/19 ans je prequentais tres peu ma bande , mon pere m'avait mis dans une cage doré , difficile a en echapper .

c'etais une bande où leur seul soucis c'etait comment se fringuer et comment passer le w.e. et les vacances , quelle motos ou voiture se faire offrir par les parents la plupart tres fortunés

j'ai jamais rien vu, j'entendais parfois de truc mais entre ma meconnaissance et ma naiveté je n'ai vu que un joint a l'arrivé en france , a 20 ans.

j'ai vu aussi pour la premiere fois des gamins de 12/15 sufller dans un sachet plastic :
la colle ..... j'en ai eté choquée voir cela en pleine rue

puis un autre choc quelque années plus tard, en plein centre ville de bale 
un jeune en train de se piquer sur un banc

les années passent , mes parents venaient tres souvent et a chaque fois c'etait
"tu sais , ton amie est morte sida.......tu sais , ton ami est en plein eroine...."

en 10 ans la plupart sont decedés d'overdose ou sida , la classe du 66 a peu survecu 



je me rappelle de ce temp où dans mon adolescence je tempetais, je haissait mon pere de me laisser aucune liberté , je conçevois des plans d'enfert pour pouvoir echapper a sa surveillance et m'amuser avec ma bande 

aujourd'hui mon pere n'est plus la et je regrette de ne l' avoir jamais remercié de m'avoir sauvé la vie


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

T'es tombé dans l'piège
Cowboy, par le siège,
T'as misé sur le mauvais cheval
C'est ton premier cri
Et tout le monde applaudit
Ça fait plaisir, mais ça fait mal
Tu tombes sur maman
Tu te dis finalement
Que t'aurais pu tomber plus mal
Jusque-là, ça va
Mais cowboy, n'oublie pas
Qu'il est à bascule, ton cheval
C'est du...

Rodéo
C'est la vie, pas le paradis
Rodéo
C'est la vie, pas le paradis

D'abord à 4 pattes
Tu tombes, tu t'rattrapes
Et puis l'école, on peut pas dire qu'ça t'emballe
Du coup, tu traînes dehors
Cowboy, t'es le plus fort
Pour la défonce et la cavale
Tu laisses ta famille
Et tu tombes les filles,
Qu'elle pleure, tu t'en fiches pas mal
Une nuit, une heure,
Une seconde de bonheur,
Comme toutes ces pillules que t'avales
Comme au...


T'es tombé dans l'piège,
Le nez dans la neige,
En route vers le paradis
Tu parles d'un héros,
Fauché en plein galop
Et dire que tout le monde applaudit
Tu tombes, tu te relèves
Jusqu'au jour où tu crèves
Tout ça pour tomber dans l'oubli
C'est fini, cowboy, fini, mais rassure-toi
On peut pas tomber plus bas

Rodéo
Rodéo

*Juste en passant par là...
ça m'a fait penser à cette chanson, simple, mais si bien décrite.

Au même moment, quand tu as posté ton message , nous rentrions de boite, Porte de Paris, dont l'ancien propriétaire était "papa chanteur"...Spectacle à vous couper le souffle. On arrive pour voire un pote mixer, de 7H à 9h...moyenne d'âge : 17 ans et encore. Je te laisse imaginer...Une personne sur deux a le regard encore frais. Ici à Paris ça se fait en "sous-sol", les boîtes deviennent des sortes de ghettos, où des filles aux cheveux rouge squattent ,la machoire serrée, accompagnés de leurs potes, encore imberbes, mais déjà bien attaqués par la descente. 

Bravo pour ton texte.  *


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je veux parler, surtout, du regard vis-à-vis de ça.



J'avoue que je n'ai jamais su comment regarder ça. Je n'ai connu ça que d'assez loin mais j'ai gardé le souvenir d'une gamine, de la famille d'amis de la famille, très loin, quoi, que je n'avais vu que 2 ou 3 fois à, je ne sais plus : 10,12, 14 ans peut-être. Des années plus tard, j'ai appris qu'elle avait glissé par là. De temps en temps, j'y repense, jamais pu m'y habituer.

J'ai eu la chance de n'être jamais, même tenté ; que, parmi mes amis, même si certains ont flirté, aucun n'ait dérivé. Alors, je connais mal, mais quand on voit, et qu'on ne sait pas comment regarder, ça fait mal.


----------



## iNano (4 Juillet 2005)

_Aux enfants de la chance
Qui n'ont jamais connu les transes
Des shoots et du shit
Je dirai en substance
Ceci

Touchez pas à la poussière d'ange
Angel dust en
Shoot ou en shit
Zéro héro à l'infini

Je dis dites-leur et dis-leur
De casser la gueule aux dealers
Qui dans l'ombre attendent leur
Heure
L'hor
Reur
D'min
Nuit

Aux enfants de la chance
Qui n'ont jamais connu les transes
Des shoots et du shit
Je dirai en substance
Ceci

Ne commettez pas d'imprudences
Surtout n'ayez pas l'imprudence
De vous faire foutre en l'air avant l'heure dite
Comme Samantha
Edith
Et dites

Je dis dites-leur et dis-leur
De casser la gueule aux dealers
Qui dans l'ombre attendent leur
Heure
L'hor
Reur
D'min
Nuit

Aux enfants de la chance
Qui n'ont jamais connu les transes
Des shoots et du shit
Je dirai en substance
Ceci

N'approchez pas le magic mushroom
N'essayez surtout pas le free base
Car c'est lui qui vous baise
C'est celui qui vous baise
A l'aise

Je dis dites-leur et dis-leur
De casser la gueule aux dealers
Qui dans l'ombre attendent leur
Heure
L'hor
Reur
D'min
Nuit

Aux enfants de la chance
Qui n'ont jamais connu les transes
Des shoots et du shit
Je dirai en substance
Ceci

Touchez pas au dragon chasing
Chasse au dragon
Qui se prend en shoot ou en shit
Zéro héro à l'infini

Je dis dites-leur et dis-leur
De casser la gueule aux dealers
Qui dans l'ombre attendent leur
Heure
L'hor
Reur
D'min
Nuit_

Un bijou de Gainsbourg...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me rappelle de ce temp où dans mon adolescence je tempetais, je haissait mon pere de me laisser aucune liberté , je conçevois des plans d'enfert pour pouvoir echapper a sa surveillance et m'amuser avec ma bande


C'est exactement mon cas, famille peu permissive, et tous les morts ont eu, eux, des parents divorcés qui voulaient passé pour plus cool que l'ex-conjoint en laissant tout faire (fumer des joints à la maison, aucune heure de rentrée dès 14 ans). Certe je ne généralise pas, c'est juste l'exemple que je connais.


----------



## katelijn (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement mon cas, famille peu permissive, et tous les morts ont eu, eux, des parents divorcés qui voulaient passé pour plus cool que l'ex-conjoint en laissant tout faire (fumer des joints à la maison, aucune heure de rentrée dès 14 ans). Certe je ne généralise pas, c'est juste l'exemple que je connais.




Etre copain avec ces enfants, c'est pas leur rendre service. Ils doivent se sentir quelque part abandonnés. Il leur manque le sentiment de sécurité.
Suis pas sûre d'être clair là.


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

Merci Séb...  

J'habite aussi en Suisse. Durant ma jeunesse, le soir, j'aidais souvent mon grand-père à sa ferme. La vie d'agriculteur de montagne n'a jamais été facile. Mais je ne m'en suis jamais plaint. 
Je n'ai jamais touché à cette merde. Simplement parce que je n'en avais aucun besoin. Mes copains et copines d'école faisions beaucoup de sport, durant les temps libres. Nous avions toujours quelque chose à faire. Malgré que nous ne roulions pas sur l'or, je n'ai jamais souffert d'aucun manque. Mes parents me faisaient une totale confiance.
C'est ce que j'essaie d'inculquer à mes enfants. 

Camille et Paul sont merveilleux. :love:


----------



## chagregel (4 Juillet 2005)

Dans notre univers Ouest-Parisien, nous avons connue les premieres douilles à 15 ans, les premiers TAZ à 18 et taper sur une table à 20...
Cette consomation festive qui nous raprochait est devenue en quelques années solitaire. Elle nous eloignait.

Aujourd'hui nous avons 25 ans. Avoir eu l'impression de crever, d'étouffer sur place, d'avaler sa langue et d'apprendre par le SAMU à 3h00 du matin que ça se passe dans tête est un avertissement. Se retrouver deux jours en cardio et avoir sentie son coeur s'arreter en est un autre.
C'est de la merde. 

Aujourd'hui, c'est fini. Il reste encore la nicotine et le Wyskie.


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

27 ans séparent ces deux photos. Je revois la plupart de mes potes pratiquement une fois par semaine.

C'est important les potes...


----------



## Macounette (4 Juillet 2005)

Merci Seb... ton texte laisse entrevoir un monde qui m'est totalement inconnu. 
Comme Roberta j'ai grandi dans une cage dorée, surveillée par une maman au gant de fer. Ce n'est que bien plus tard que j'ai connu la liberté, et là j'étais trop vieille pour tomber dans ce genre de chose.

Que dire ? que faire ? je ne sais pas.  Plus d'amour ? pas assez ? trop ?


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

ils ont pris des couleurs


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Souvent, le dimanche matin, je fais une lessive au Lavomatic®, j'adore cette ambiance étrange de regards qui se croisent, des gens qui ne se connaissent pas, tout en partageant une tâche commune, exhibant malgré eux leurs slips, soutien-gorges, harnais et autres.
> Merde, pas de cash, je dois passer au Postomat®. Bah, un détour de 30 mètres, allez Sébastien, fais du sport ! Il fait beau, Roberto m'a fait rire au déjeunez, je sors de mon immeuble, crevé par ce week-end, mais joyeux. Je commence à traverser la place de la Riponne sous un soleil amical. Au fond un agglomérat de junks, toujours là, au même endroit, invariable, se soutenant de l'angoisse de la nuit (il y a les fêtes de la Cité ce week-end, la ville est bondée de monde le soir et ça ça les blessent, comme un Noël ça les rapproche encore plus de leur solitude), toujours présents. Enfin présent...
> En Suisse, c'est courant. On admet que c'est une maladie, parfois la politique semble intelligente. L'état distribue même de l'héroïne gratuitement aux cas désespérés qui ont rechuté à moultes reprises et qui ne s'en sortiront jamais. Sans rire, ça fait des miracles : réinsertion sociale, familliale (et oui...), reprise du travail, arrêt de la délinquance qui servait à payer sa mort. On ne les cache pas, dieu merci. On préfère les laisser se regrouper dans les centre-ville pour qu'ils ne foutent pas la zone partout. Et puis, c'est plus simple, deux flics suffisent à surveiller le groupe.
> Des cheveux rouges me tapent à l'oeil (j'adore les femmes aux cheveux rouges). La silhouette commence à se dessiner. Je continue d'avancer. Comme d'hab'. Cette jeune femme, probablement âgée de vingt ans, montre son nouveau tatouage à ses "potes", il descend de sa nuque jusqu'au ***. Elle est sublime. Monica Belluci en serait furax. Des yeux bleux à pleurer, une robe dont l'échancrure du dos descend jusqu'au premier centimètre de sa raie des fesses. Un enfer pour un hétéro. Un véritable enfer. J'en suis traumatisé. C'est une junk débutante : peau de rêve, le sourire dévoreur de son âge, rigolante, heureuse.
> ...


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci Seb... ton texte laisse entrevoir un monde qui m'est totalement inconnu.
> Comme Roberta j'ai grandi dans une cage dorée, surveillée par une maman au gant de fer. Ce n'est que bien plus tard que j'ai connu la liberté, et là j'étais trop vieille pour tomber dans ce genre de chose.
> 
> Que dire ? que faire ? je ne sais pas.  Plus d'amour ? pas assez ? trop ?


 

Parler, parler, parler, parler, parler, parler et surtout... écouter l'autre et admettre qu'il aille un autre avis.


----------



## Macounette (4 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis plus retourné jamais dans ce coin de Berne. Une ville tellement formidable, par ailleurs. Là ou les alémanques se fendent d'un parfait français pour nouer le contact avec nous, les francophones, blessés de l'infériorité numérique. Voyez le contraste ?


Tu devrais.   Retourner à Berne, je veux dire.
Pour le coin en question, il a bien changé depuis quelques années...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> 27 ans séparent ces deux photos. Je revois la plupart de mes potes pratiquement une fois par semaine.


Mais c'est affreux !


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> 27 ans séparent ces deux photos. Je revois la plupart de mes potes pratiquement une fois par semaine.
> 
> C'est important les potes...




Mais bon dieu c'est laquelle la vieille photo ????   :love:


----------



## Macounette (4 Juillet 2005)

Pour les "scènes ouvertes", très Suisse mais ça commence à changer. Depuis la fermeture du "Needle Park" européen, le Platzspitz à Zurich, la tendance à la répression s'intensifie  Depuis lors, plus de scène ouverte unique à Zurich, les junkies s'éparpillent un peu partout dans les quartiers ouvriers de la ville.
Même chose à Berne... les junkies aux abords du Palais Fédéral, _quelle honte !_  tout ça est en train de changer...


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour les "scènes ouvertes", très Suisse mais ça commence à changer. Depuis la fermeture du "Needle Park" européen, le Platzspitz à Zurich, la tendance à la répression s'intensifie  Depuis lors, plus de scène ouverte unique à Zurich, les junkies s'éparpillent un peu partout dans les quartiers ouvriers de la ville.
> Même chose à Berne... les junkies aux abords du Palais Fédéral, _quelle honte !_  tout ça est en train de changer...


 
Ah bon, t'es certaine?  

Paru dans «Le Matin» du 14 mai 2005
-------------------------------------------
*Les drogués dirigent*

_Les toxicomanes de Lausanne se sont installés à la Riponne, aux abords d'une belle fontaine qui ne fera donc plus la joie des promeneurs. La Ville, qui avait fermement invité les drogués à quitter la place Saint-Laurent et à se rendre dans un parc, parle d'une situation « tenable » et enjoint la police à «diminuer la pression». La démonstration est réussie: dans cette affaire, ce sont les drogués qui décident, seuls. Enfin, pardon: dans le langage officiel on les appelle «les marginaux», ça fait plus chic._

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pris de délires, les politiciens de gauche de la «mégalopole» lausannoise, ont eu l'heureuse idée de faire construire un métro. Lors du percement d'un tunnel, celui-ci s'est effondré en laissant un trou béant, au dessus d'une place, où se réunissaient tous les junkies de la ville. 
La police en a profité pour leur proposer un autre lieu de réunion. Quelle dèche, cette ville.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci Seb... ton texte laisse entrevoir un monde qui m'est totalement inconnu.
> Comme Roberta j'ai grandi dans une cage dorée, surveillée par une maman au gant de fer. Ce n'est que bien plus tard que j'ai connu la liberté, et là j'étais trop vieille pour tomber dans ce genre de chose.



*grandir dans une cage dorée ne te met pas à l'abri en soi*
à 18 ans, ma vie pouvait paraître tout à fait banale, dans une famille type classe moyenne, plutôt conservatrice et catho.

un beau jour j'ai pété un plomb, étouffé que j'étais par mon mal être dans cet environnement trop cloisonné, je me suis révolté et suis devenu keupon et j'ai atterri avec mes "congénères libertaires" à trainer avec toute la zône qu'on peut trouver dans la rue. Un environnement pas franchement des plus sains quoi. 
Des toxs, y'en avait parmi nous. Je me rappelle des crises de manque d'un pote ou encore d'un autre mec que je revois se préparer puis se faire son shoot dans un bunker cradingue... Ce qui ne m'a pas franchement donné envie de tester l'affaire... autant certains étaient attirés par c'te merde autant, j'ai éprouvé une franche répulsion pour tout ça...
À ce qu'on dit, plus tu viens de haut, plus tu peux tomber bas... un univers bien glauque en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *grandir dans une cage dorée ne te met pas à l'abri en soi*
> à 18 ans, ma vie pouvait paraître tout à fait banale, dans une famille type classe moyenne, plutôt conservatrice et catho.




ce n'est pas tant le milieu où tu vis mais les personnes que tu frequentes
ou que tes parents te laissent frequenter


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci Seb... ton texte laisse entrevoir un monde qui m'est totalement inconnu.
> Comme Roberta j'ai grandi dans une cage dorée, surveillée par une maman au gant de fer. Ce n'est que bien plus tard que j'ai connu la liberté, et là j'étais trop vieille pour tomber dans ce genre de chose.
> 
> Que dire ? que faire ? je ne sais pas.  Plus d'amour ? pas assez ? trop ?


 Merci Sebastien, oui, merci.

Macounette, les cages dorees n'empechent pas de voir le reste 

J'ai aussi ete protegee par une cage doree pendant mon enfance et mon education et ca ne m'a pas empecher de tomber et de connaitre ce sombre milieu. Dieu merci, je ne me suis pas enfoncee loin, meme si ce n'est pas les occasions qui ont manquees. Personne n'est malheureusement a l'abrit du fleaut qu'est la drogue 

Ayant fait les Beaux-Arts, je n'ai pu que constater l'ampleur du phenomene... C'est tres abondant dans ce domaine... J'ai deja vu des potes se ronger les levres apres avoir avales des plombs de merde...

Ca donne a reflechir, clairement, phenomene de societe :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

Merci Seb pour ce texte.
Rien là dessus pour ma paart. J'ai juste fumé quelques pétards et ça n'est pas allée bien loin. Pas envie de ressembler à un loque comme nombre de personnes que j'ai cotoyé. 
J'ai navigué dans un milieu où tout celà est tellement facile. Voir les mecs et les nanas se remplir le nez et les bras me faisait gerber. 
Aujourd'hui, 1à ans après, que reste-t-il de ces gens là?
Rien. Certains s'accrochent à leur passé et n'ayant plus de fric pour se payer leur conso s'avoinent la tronche dès le réveil à tout alcool fort disponible pour pas cher. Tus ceux là n'ont pas d'avenir.

Les plus calmes, les rabats-joie comme moi ont une vie normale (presque en tout cas pour moi, vu les évènements de cette dernière année...  ) et nous sommes heureux de ne pas avoir été des pions dans le jeu de ceux qui tenaient les rennes.

On passe pour un con, mais au final, c'est qui le plus heureux?


----------



## Nexka (4 Juillet 2005)

Je l'ai connut il avait 1 ans et demi, et moi 3. C'était sa maman qui me gardait :love: On a grandi ensemble, c'est un ami d'enfance. Un voisin en plus. 
Même si la vie nous a vite séparé, on se voyait souvent, nos parents étaient amis, on partait en vacances exprès dans les mêmes coins  
Un jour pour faire comme tout les jeunes des banlieues, il s'est mis à fumer. De l'herbe. On dit que pour 80% des gens l'herbe n'a aucun effet secondaire, lui il fait parti des 20 autres pour cent. 
L'abus de cette drogue, parce que c'est bien une drogue, a déclenché en lui une schizophrénie et une grosse psychose... Aujourd'hui à 24 ans il ne peut pas s'assumer seul. Il a tout arrêté, est suivit par les meilleurs médecins et psychiatres, mais c'est trop tard... 
Aujourd'hui quand sa maman vide le frigo pour l'empêcher de faire ses crises de boulimie, il mélange l'huile et le vinaigre du placard et le boit comme ça, pour se remplir le ventre...

  A peine il a sut écrire, il offrait des poêmes magnifique à ma maman.

Aujourd'hui je n'ose plus aller le voir.


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> 27 ans séparent ces deux photos. Je revois la plupart de mes potes pratiquement une fois par semaine.
> 
> C'est important les potes...


 oh Pitin©, ils ont morflés les rolling stones


----------



## Macounette (4 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci Sebastien, oui, merci.
> 
> Macounette, les cages dorees n'empechent pas de voir le reste
> 
> J'ai aussi ete protegee par une cage doree pendant mon enfance et mon education et ca ne m'a pas empecher de tomber et de connaitre ce sombre milieu. Dieu merci, je ne me suis pas enfoncee loin, meme si ce n'est pas les occasions qui ont manquees. Personne n'est malheureusement a l'abrit du fleaut qu'est la drogue


Je pense que si... Comme le soulignait sylko, la communication est primordiale.

Moi, je vivais certes dans une famille plutôt sévère, peu de sorties, peu de copains/copines, pas de "traîner avec des bandes de copains", mais mes parents m'ont très vite ouvert les yeux... conversations, photos, images de presse... articles sur la condition physique des junkies... tout ça déjà à 11-12 ans... et à 16 ans, j'ai lu _Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo. _Bref du coup au lieu de me rebeller j'avais une trouille morte de finir comme ça. Ca ne m'attirait pas, que de devenir une loque humaine...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> à 16 ans, j'ai lu _Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo. _Bref du coup au lieu de me rebeller j'avais une trouille morte de finir comme ça. Ca ne m'attirait pas, que de devenir une loque humaine...




aux environs de ton age j'ai lu ceci  
Moi, Christiane F., 13 ans, droguée, prostituée? 

ce livre m'as vraiment impressioné et encore plus le film vu une dixaine d'années apres


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh Pitin©, ils ont morflés les rolling stones



  
en tout cas, il y en a 4 qui roulent toujours...


----------



## Macounette (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aux environs de ton age j'ai lu ceci
> Moi, Christiane F., 13 ans, droguée, prostituée?
> 
> ce livre m'as vraiment impressioné et encore plus le film vu une dixaine d'années apres


C'est le même bouquin. Sauf que je l'ai lu en allemand... je ne connaissais pas le nom en français. 
On avait le même genre de lecture toi et moi


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

Arghhhh!

Que de souvenirs cette fontaine d'Eros, à Picadilly Circus.


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

J'ai toujours aimé les défis et j'aime assez l'eau.


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

Je voulais toujours amuser la galerie.


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

J'ai ensuite enlevé le t-shirt pour escalader la fontaine afin d'embrasser la statue d'Eros qui était au sommet. 

Faut absolument que je remette la main sur la photo qui prouve mon exploit débile. Et surtout celles où les Bobbies hurlaient pour que je descende. 

C'était un dimanche, à midi, et les Japonais mitraillaient avec leur appareil de photo. Un des moments de gloire de mon existence.  

Désolé de te niquer ton sujet, Séb.


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

moi quand je serais grand bah cheferais du bowling
  :mouais:


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

silko boocoup mieux.braaavo.


----------



## jahrom (4 Juillet 2005)

Il est rare de lire ce type de post et c'est bien dommage...
Un franc parlé, un sujet très intéressant, et surtout, enchanté de faire ta connaissance Sébastien.

Souvent lorsque l'on parle de drogue on n'oublie souvent d'évoquer quelquechose de primordial...
On décrit les drogués, le danger de la prise, les cotés néfastes et la déchéance physique et psychologique qu'elle engendre... Mais souvent on ne pause pas la bonne question : Pourquoi se drogue t on ???
Tout simplement parceque c'est bon...
On ne nait pas drogué, on le devient, et ça peut importe d'ou l'on vient. On est TOUS un jour ou l'autre confronté à la drogue. (et la je ne fais aucune distinction, tabac, alcool, haschich, cocaine, héroine, exctasy, etc...)
Si j'en prend mon expérience, c'est uniquement ma curiosité qui m'a poussé à en consommer un jour... Et pourtant je viens d'une cage dorée.....
Je n'oublierai jamais ce point important lorsque j'aurai à en parler à mes enfants... La drogue est dangereuse mais elle l'est d'autant plus car elle est séduisante, et qu'il est très difficile de ne pas se laisser séduire si l'on a pas la volonté...
Supermoquette cette foutue machine qu'est le forum m'empèche de te redistribuer des points mais ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque...
Un sujet touchant d'une personne intéressante... Merci.


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mais souvent on ne pause pas la bonne question : Pourquoi se drogue t on ???
> Tout simplement parceque c'est bon... (...)



Désolé. Je pige pas là...   

Pour moi ce serait plutôt parce que l'on est mal dans sa peau ou que l'on a envie d'être en dehors de son corps. D'être quelqu'un d'autre ou d'être ailleurs, ne serait-ce qu'un instant.


----------



## jahrom (4 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Désolé. Je pige pas là...



Je ne vois pas ce que tu ne comprends pas ??!! :mouais:

edit :


			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce serait plutôt parce que l'on est mal dans sa peau ou que l'on a envie d'être en dehors de son corps. D'être quelqu'un d'autre ou d'être ailleurs, ne serait-ce qu'un instant.



Tu te trompes.


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

La première et seule overdose que je me suis faite, c'était en vidant un immense bocal de griottes au kirsch.

J'avais 14 ans et c'était également la première fois que je découchais. C'était chez un de mes potes. Je n'osais plus rentrer à la maison. 

Les joints, j'en ai fumé deux ou trois fois au Festival de Jazz, à Montreux. Il y a trèèèèèèèèèès longtemps. Mais sans plus. Je préférais les bières et surtout je ne voulais pas me faire coincer, par un flic des stups qui habitait mon bled.  

La coke, j'y ai goûté par curiosité, lorsque je faisais des compétitions de ski de vitesse. Mes copains américains en prenaient, en disant qu'ils arrivaient mieux à se concentrer.  Là aussi, je n'ai jamais croché.


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce que tu ne comprends pas ??!! :mouais:
> 
> edit :
> 
> ...



OK, ben je préfère continuer à me tromper. Je me porte très bien comme ça.


----------



## jahrom (4 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> OK, ben je préfère continuer à me tromper. Je me porte très bien comme ça.



Ce n'est pas un reproche, bien au contraire... Et tu as raison.

La ou je ne suis pas d'accord c'est qu'on a tendance à penser que les drogués sont tous des gens mal dans leur peau, sans éducation, qui cherchent à fuire le monde réel et qui prennent la drogue comme une solution à leurs problèmes....

Si pour certains cela est vrai, je pense qu'il ne faut pas prendre tous les drogués pour des marginaux incultes et que n'importe qui peut se laisser séduire par la drogue. C'est la le grand danger.

On a beau dire sans cesse les dangers de la cigarette et de l'alcool, ça n'empêche pas les jeunes de commencer, et les moins jeunes de continuer...

Habitant sur Paris, je vois bien l'évolution qu'il y a dans la consommation...
Aujourd'hui les jeunes prennent des ecstas comme des cigarettes. C'est normal, pour le prix d'un verre, il font la fête pendant des heures, et ont l'impression que le monde leur appartient...
C'est la qu'il faut être vigilant...
Si Supermoquette avait discuté avec cette fille aux cheveux rouges, il aurait sans doute découvert une personne intéressante, qui s'est seulement laissé séduire par la drogue...


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2005)

Nous n'avions touché à aucune drogue autre que la bière, lors de notre périple à Londres, mais je t'assure que ces moments étaient très intenses.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (...) Pourquoi se drogue t on ???
> Tout simplement parceque c'est bon...(...)



C'est tellement énorme. J'en pleurs. Désolé


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je n'ose plus aller le voir.


une des plus rudes épreuves que je connaisse


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> a déclenché en lui une schizophrénie et une grosse psychose...



OHAOuuu et tu sais ou il l'achetait ??!!


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci à vous tous pour vos contributions: je me sens moins isolé dans ma façon de voir les choses et de haïr cette merde, que certains voudraient banaliser ou ignorer.

J'ai eu, je pense, la grande chance d'avoir toujours peur de la drogue, au même titre d'ailleurs que le jeu, mais ça c'est une autre histoire, et ça m'a permis de ne jamais y toucher, de parfois passer pour un con, mais la peur de tomber dans la spirale était plus grande.

Le drame, c'est qu'on connaît quasiment tous, de près ou de loin des drogués, vivants ou morts, l'ampleur du phénomène est réellement ahurissant, mais bon si on vient dire que ça pourrit la jeunesse (et les autres), que ça les abrutit, on passe pour un hasbeen, un vieux con, c'est peut être ça le plus affreux.

Je me souviens d'un bon pote fumeur impétinent (et impénitent !) de pétards, qui les fumaient dans les rues, tranquilou, c'était en 86 et c'était "mega shocking" à l'époque... aujourd'hui, les journaux nous racontent que les gens fument partout sans vergogne ni retenue(*)... Evolution des moeurs, pas dans le bon sens, hélas.

(*) loin de moi l'idée de prendre parti sur l'opportunité de laisser des "junkpark" ou pas comme en Suisse, simplement, en France, on n'a pas ça.


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ensuite enlevé le t-shirt pour escalader la fontaine afin d'embrasser la statue d'Eros qui était au sommet.
> 
> Faut absolument que je remette la main sur la photo qui prouve mon exploit débile. Et surtout celles où les Bobbies hurlaient pour que je descende.
> 
> ...



Ca ferait un spot de pub terrible pour booster les ventes de la Prius !


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement énorme. J'en pleurs. Désolé



Malheureusement elle n'est pas de moi, mais de Charles Duchaussoy dans Flash...
Un classique des livres sur la drogue...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que si... Comme le soulignait sylko, la communication est primordiale.
> 
> Moi, je vivais certes dans une famille plutôt sévère, peu de sorties, peu de copains/copines, pas de "traîner avec des bandes de copains", mais mes parents m'ont très vite ouvert les yeux... conversations, photos, images de presse... articles sur la condition physique des junkies... tout ça déjà à 11-12 ans... et à 16 ans, j'ai lu _Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo. _Bref du coup au lieu de me rebeller j'avais une trouille morte de finir comme ça. Ca ne m'attirait pas, que de devenir une loque humaine...


 Tu sais mes parents aussi  j'ai eu droit à tout ça, j'ai lu le fameux livre en question de ma propre initiative  mais voilà... ça peut arriver plus tard dans la vie, on s'y attend pas toujours...

Perso, j'ai su me modérer et mettre mes propres limites et je vais pas plus loin qu'un peu d'herbe de temps en temps...
Mais j'ai vu des gens autour de moi ne pas s'en mettre, et je les ai vu prendre des trucs de plus en plus fort et attendre avec impatience leur prochain petit rail...

J'habite Liège et malheureusement, c'est pas rare de voir des scènes avec des héroïnomen, ils sont nombreux ici. J'en ai déjà vu un faire une crise de manque devant une école en pleine journée !!!


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais mes parents aussi  j'ai eu droit à tout ça, j'ai lu le fameux livre en question de ma propre initiative  mais voilà... ça peut arriver plus tard dans la vie, on s'y attend pas toujours...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2005)

1989. Un bel été. Les vacances. Elle était belle, T. C'était l'année de mes 14 ans, elle, celle de ses 15. Un été, à naviguer, à voguer entre Mer Noire et Méditerranée. Entre Le Caire et Istanbul. Entre les pyramides et le canal de Corinthe. 

Elle est venue une semaine à la maison, en vacances. Nous avons passé quelques jours de l'été 1990 ensemble, dans leur maison de vacances au Tessin. J'aime cette région. Peut-être pour les souvenirs qu'elle évoque en moi. Je ne sais pas. J'y vais peu, mais j'ai l'impression que j'ai quelque-chose à y retrouver.

Je crois que je l'aimais cette fille, comme on aime à ces âges là. Elle aussi je crois. Les rires, regards échangés... 

Puis, la chute, la dope. Une jeunesse foutue. Je l'ai revue la dernière fois en 1991 ou 1992 je crois. Méconnaissable. Ravagée. Laide. Détruite. 

Très peu de nouvelles depuis. Je crois qu'elle s'en s'est durement sorti. Mais une vie, une existence foutue. 

Elle avait la vie devant elle. Elle était belle T.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais une vie, une existence foutue.



Ce n'est pas spécialement webo que je cite, mais d'autres ont redit , sous des formes variées, la même chose (et ce que j'ai pu dire y ressemblait aussi). Alors, même si ce que vous dites est trop souvent vrai, n'oubliez pas que, tant qu'il y a de la vie, il y a de l'espoir : il arrive qu'une existence foutue finisse par redevenir une existence pas foutue. Que ce soit rare ne le rend pas impossible.

On connait le passé un peu, le présent peut-être, l'avenir, sûrement pas. Char disait ça pour tout autre chose : "le réel parfois désaltère l'espérance. C'est pourquoi contre toute attente l'espérance survit."


----------



## sofiping (5 Juillet 2005)

Pas confondre consommation et  addiction ..... vice et perdition ..... Serge Gainsbourg et Art Pepper 

Moi je me suis amusée : amusée a rire , amusée a m'écrouler , amusée a defier , amusée a m'user un peu quoi !!!
Mon frérot y s'est pas amusé lui : il souffrait de timidité  , alors il a picollé . Au debut je pense que ça l'a amusé , puis ça l'a vite abusé ..... pour ensuite l'achever . 

Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas un seul shéma , une seule verité , il y en a mille : peur , plaisir , defi , mimetisme , habitude , jeunesse , fuite , rock'n roll , ennui , et les toutes les autres .... et toutes les vôtres ...


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

C'est marrant, mais chez moi la peur a toujours primé sur la curiosité.  Je dois être une grosse froussarde. :rose: En tout cas je l'étais à l'époque.  J'avais surtout peur de la déchéance physique. Et surtout, je voulais être indépendante, libre, pouvoir assumer mon avenir toute seule. La drogue, c'est comme une béquille, on s'y habitue et après on peut plus faire sans. J'ai été une ado et une jeune adulte très timide, mal dans ma peau, mais cela ne m'a pas fait sombrer dans la drogue pour autant. 

De plus, les drogués que je voyais étaient sales, vivaient dans la rue, _beuuurk_.  Et avec ma manie de propreté je n'aurais jamais pu supporter ça :rateau: (j'exagère, mais à peine)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

aujourd'hui ma plus grand peur de maman ce n'est pas l'immode du coin que propose sa saloperie mais cette drogue chimique (je sais pas son nom) que on bois sans savoir....

je pense, et j'espere , que ma fille a compris ce que une drogue peut ruiner
l'ecole d'ailleur fait beaucoup de prevention contre drogue et sida 

par contre, comment eviter que on ne mets pas dans son  verre cette drogue où
elle ne s'apercevoira pas et se retrouver violé ?

jusqu'a l'année derniere on habitait dans une petite ville où la mairie organize
pour noel , paques , carneval ect ect des soirée pour adolescents ....
toutes ses copines et les ecoliers il y allaient, je n'y avait pas le coeur a lui interdire

a chaque fois je lui repetait de ne boire que dans son verre (ses amies auraient pu avoir dedans sans le savoir cette drogue)  de ne pas le poser , de ne pas boire en cas de doute mais bon c'est tellement facile d'oublier ces recommandations surtout pour une ado en pleine fete aves ses amis

la drogue detruit tout sur son passage , meme ceux qui ne voulent pas l'approcher


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2005)

On se drogue parce que c'est bon ?
Désolé, mais ce n'est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment 

Au début, c'est immonde, tu gerbes tout le temps et tu te sens merdeux.
Après, c'est bon, ok, tu es un superman en papier crépon, tu te balades en plein hiver en t-shirt le sourire aux lèvres tout guilleret...

À mon sens, pour se droguer, faut être un peu fêlé, ne pas se sentir bien dans sa peau dès le départ.
J'ai été accro à l'héro dix piges, ma copine de l'époque en est morte, le copain de la mère de ma fille  aussi.

Tiens, sans la dope - ma fille ne serait pas des notres... (non, là j'abuse - surtout qu'elle a été sous monitoring 36 heures la p'tiote une fois expulsée de son utérus chargé de substituants)

Aujourd'hui, j'en suis là depuis 9 ans (drogué légal, on va dire), mais malade collatéral également (la drogue c'est mal, mais les maladies qui gravitent autour, ne les oublions pas, c'est pas terrible non plus - en tout cas, moi, c'est loché, je ne peux plus l'oublier)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On se drogue parce que c'est bon ?
> Désolé, mais ce n'est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment
> 
> Au début, c'est immonde, tu gerbes tout le temps et tu te sens merdeux.
> Après, c'est bon, ok, tu es un superman en papier crépon, tu te balades en plein hiver en t-shirt le sourire aux lèvres tout guilleret...


C'est vrai pour l'héro, malheureusement les nouvelles "happy" drugs donnent une approche très différente. Ecsta, amphet thaï, coke. C'est très fun au début, y a moins de risque d'être accro, mais j'en connais qui le sont quand même.

Sur ce chapeau de t'en être sorti !


----------



## Philito (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui ma plus grand peur de maman ce n'est pas l'immode du coin que propose sa saloperie mais cette drogue chimique (je sais pas son nom) que on bois sans savoir....
> 
> je pense, et j'espere , que ma fille a compris ce que une drogue peut ruiner
> l'ecole d'ailleur fait beaucoup de prevention contre drogue et sida
> ...



J'ai eu une discussion avec un groupe d'amis à Santiago sur le thème de la confiance, en qui peut on confier ou non et on est venu sur le thème de la drogue du viol..... RobertaAV, depuis le groupe pharmaceutique qui produit le médicament (drogue???) a mis un colorant dedans, il est impossible de mettre les nouvelles pastilles dans un verre sans donner une couleur verte ou bleue à la boisson suite à la popularité du médicament due à ces histoires. Au moins, juste te retirer cette crainte....

Maintenant si quelqu'un en a gardé depuis longtemps..... je sais pas.... mais le risque est moindre, et effectivement on en entend moins parler.....

Voilà, le soleil se lève sur l'océan ici au Chili, c'est beau, il est pile 8 heures du mat...... je vais aller essayer cette boite aquatique pour le 300D pour la première fois..... dans une semaine je pars au Nord du Chili pour un mois, le centre de la drogue qui vient d'etre ravagé par un tremblement de terre énorme..... merci à tous pour cette petite lecture matinale....


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui ma plus grand peur de maman ce n'est pas l'immode du coin que propose sa saloperie mais cette drogue chimique (je sais pas son nom) que on bois sans savoir....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est le GHB pour ton info;
Tu as raison de lui faire ces recommendations. J'ai eu les même de la part de ma mère...et même encore aujourd'hui, je surveille mon verre quand je vais en boite de nuit, jamais je ne le lâche des yeux


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On se drogue parce que c'est bon ?
> Désolé, mais ce n'est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment



C'est vrai pour l'héroine...

Mais il y a d'autres drogues chimiques qui sont vicieuses (ecstasy, lsd,...) car dès la première prise c'est bon...
Seulement les descentes s'apparentent plus à de la profonde déprime qu'autre chose...

En plus ce qui est flippant avec ces "nouvelles" drogues, c'est qu'on a peu de recul sur les effets secondaires... :mouais:

Et le fait que ça ne rendent pas dépendant physiquement rend la prise plus facile pour les jeunes...

edit : SM m'a devancé...


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2005)

J'ai jamais vraiment été tentée par les drogues au sens large. À l'âge où j'aurais pu l'être ou y être plus sensible, je voyais de près les dégats des drogues légales et prescrites, les petites pillules bleues sur ordonances. Celles qui calment quand on est énervé, qui réveille quand on est somnolent et qui effacent les larmes par une béatitude hébétée.
Non, les bonheurs chimiques ont toujours eu pour moi l'image de quelque chose de "mauvais" et restent incapables de substituer les souffrances.


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vraiment été tentée par les drogues au sens large. À l'âge où j'aurais pu l'être ou y être plus sensible, je voyais de près les dégats des drogues légales et prescrites, les petites pillules bleues sur ordonances. Celles qui calment quand on est énervé, qui réveille quand on est somnolent et qui effacent les larmes par une béatitude hébétée.
> Non, les bonheurs chimiques ont toujours eu pour moi l'image de quelque chose de "mauvais" et restent incapables de substituer les souffrances.



Tu as raison lumai. 

J'ai perdu 2 de mes grands parents par les drogues "légales"
Mon grand père par le tabac...
Ma grand mère par le temesta et autres conneries de ce genre....


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Juillet 2005)

Le problème c'est qu'aujourd hui le fait de prendre certaines choses, c'est cooool ... (super...) Quand je voyais certains de mes potes fumer joint sur joint... tu es tente... et puis en camp de handball (Vive le sport qu'ils disaient) tous mes coéquipiers fumaient bang sur bang... (imaginer vous une tablette de shit grosse comme une tablette de chocolat cailler au liat que j'adore). Bref, j'ai essaye pour faire comme les autres(et c'est la le danger). Je peux vous dire que je suis pas tres bronzé à la base(meme blanc comme un c**  ), j'etais transparent et pendant une heure ou plus j'etais sur mon lit à ecouter mon walkman. Je m'en souviens encore. Depuis meme si l'odeur ne me deplait pas forcement, je ne toucherai plus cette merde.(n'en deplaise au ecolo-baba-cool à la noix quii veulent legaliser ca.)

Pour ce qui est de l'alcool, ben comme tous les jeunes, bières--> alcool fort. J'ai pris ma première vraie cuite à 16ans (toute la fin de la soiree à vomir dans un sac poubelle et forcement qqn à pris une photo). J'ai bu "normalement" pour un jeune(elle veut rien dire cette phrase, mais c'est la réalité), et plus je vieillis(j'ai 21ans et bientot 22), plus j'ai de la peine à prendre des cuites. J'en ai marre de ces reveils ou j'ai la barre. J'en ai marre de vomir mes trips à chaque lendemain de cuite...

Voila c'est ma chtite experience... j'ai jamis voulu toucher des drogues "dures", meme si j'ai svt trainer dans des soirées punk, reggae, etc... 

Bref je pense que c'est surtout une question d'education et de conscience que la drogue c'est malllllll !!! (c.f. South Park)


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison lumai.
> 
> J'ai perdu 2 de mes grands parents par les drogues "légales"
> Mon grand père par le tabac...
> Ma grand mère par le temesta et autres conneries de ce genre....



Il y a d'autres drogues légales que les petites pillules, quelle que soit leur couleur. L'alcool est certainement la plus meutrière, suivie de près par le tabac. Elles sont toutes les deux des drogues dures, au sens médical du terme, compte-tenu de leur nocivité et de leur très forte addiction. Ceci est d'ailleurs reconnu en France depuis la brochure officielle de la Mission Interministérielle de Lutte contre la Drogue et la Toxicomanie (MILDT), "Drogues : Savoir plus, risquer moins", au temps où Nicole Maestracci la dirigeait.

J'aurais bien d'autres choses à vous dire sur ce sujet, mais MacGeneration est hébergé en France, et la règlementation sur les drogues "illicites" inclut des dispositions sur le débat public sur les substances, et il existe de nombreuses jurisprudences établissant que mettre en cause publiquement la législation française sur les drogues peut être considéré comme un acte délictueux. Je m'en abstiendrais donc.

Juste une petite chose : parler des drogues ne peut se limiter à leurs effets dévastateurs sur leurs usagers. Leur mode de mise en commercialisaton est également très important, et c'est en cela que les expériences suisses sont importantes, malgré leur apparent échec humain. La prohibition de la drogue produit beaucoup d'effets induits, depuis la qualité des produits mis en vente clandestinement jusqu'à la constitution d'une économie souterraine dont les vertus politiques sont parfois indéniables pour le maintien de la paix sociale, en tout cas à courte vue. Il existe un très bon livre là-dessus : "La drogue : une économie dynamisée par la répression", par Charles-Henri de Choiseul-Praslin, aux Presses du CNRS, 1991.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2005)

Que dire des drogues légales vendues en pharmacie et préconisées par les médecins?
Séparation difficile, dépression et me voilà parti avec le tandem infernal que le médecin m'avait prescrit: Lexomil+Deroxat.

Pas de soucis majeur au début. Je me sens mieux. Puis de nouveau moins bien. J'ai l'impression que plus rien en me touche, que tout glisse sur moi, puis rapidement que je ne sers à rien.
C'est la chute libre. Un soir, plus noir que les autres, j'avale une boite et demie de Lexomil et une quinzaine de Deroxat.
Je me réveille quarante heures après en HP. J'y reste 5 jours et j'en sors, bien décidé à tout arrêter.

J'ai lu il y a peu que le Deroxat avait été mis en cause dans plusieurs cas de suicide en France...


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Que dire des drogues légales vendues en pharmacie et préconisées par les médecins?
> Séparation difficile, dépression et me voilà parti avec le tandem infernal que le médecin m'avait prescrit: Lexomil+Deroxat.
> 
> Pas de soucis majeur au début. Je me sens mieux. Puis de nouveau moins bien. J'ai l'impression que plus rien en me touche, que tout glisse sur moi, puis rapidement que je ne sers à rien.
> ...



Personnellement, j'ai traversé une période de stress et d'angoisse il y a quelques mois; 
Mon medecin m'a prescrit du Xanax. Pour détendre les muscles. Je suis jeune, saine, contre tous les médicaments comme les anti-dépresseurs, et autres anxiolytiques...j'ai aussi une vie assez stable ( pas de job pour l'instant, mais une vie privée harmonieuse ), mais ce traitement de 3 semaines a été efficace dans mon cas, sans pour autant tomber dedans. Les doses étant bien prescrites, le medecin étant compréhensif et intelligent, j'ai pu passé un cap de ma vie avec un peu plus de facilité. 
Il est vrai que certaines personnes ayant déjà goutté à ces petites pillules "magiques" peuvent par faiblesse, n'utiliser que ce moyen pour être mieux, et c'est bien domage.

Effectivement, dans ton cas, ce n'était peut être pas la bonne pillule à te prescrire.

Là, j'arrête, car j'ai l'mpression de me promener sur Doctissimo...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Que dire des drogues légales vendues en pharmacie et préconisées par les médecins?
> Séparation difficile, dépression et me voilà parti avec le tandem infernal que le médecin m'avait prescrit: Lexomil+Deroxat...




Faut deja dire qu'alors on trouve des derives de morphine dans les medicaments codeines   

Non mais je comprends tres bien... Une amie en depression a du prendre des cachets assez longtemps et ne voyait jamais sa dose diminuer et surtout son probleme s'ameliorer... 
Ne parlons pas des petits vieux accros a leur pillules...

Tout ca me rappelle le film "Requiem for a dream" ou on suit l'evolution d'une bande d'amis tox et de la mere d'un deux qui finit sans s'en rendre compte par etre tox elle meme avec ses medocs. 
Le film met bien l'emphase sur la descente aux enfers de ces jeunes et des problemes que la drogue souleve :
- le cout
- la dependance
- le phenomene social
- les maladies derivees (le hero finit le film avec la gangrene au bras - a force de se piquer avec des seringues degueux et toujours au meme endroit)


----------



## joanes (5 Juillet 2005)

Joli texte SM.  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2005)

Un shoot de coke (revenons au sujet de départ, pour une fois que je ne le dévie pas ), c'est comme une paire de mains de géant qui te presse la poitrine et qui te fait affluer le sang au cerveau. Tu cherches ta repiration une-deux-trois fois sans la trouver puis tu vomis (et ça fait mal, pas comme les gerbes tranquilles sous hero qui ne sont en somme qu'une ponctuation dans la non-conversation) pis tu tousses, encore, encore un peu...
Ouf ! C'est fini ! Pas trop tôt ! Après, c'est comme quand t'as pris de la coke, t'es con sans t'en rendre compte, c'est tout ! Pis au bout de 3/4 d'heure tu remets ça !
Franchement, j'ai jamais bien compris pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un shoot de coke (revenons au sujet de départ, pour une fois que je ne le dévie pas ), c'est comme une paire de mains de géant qui te presse la poitrine et qui te fait affluer le sang au cerveau. Tu cherches ta repiration une-deux-trois fois sans la trouver puis tu vomis (et ça fait mal, pas comme les gerbes tranquilles sous hero qui ne sont en somme qu'une ponctuation dans la non-conversation) pis tu tousses, encore, encore un peu...
> Ouf ! C'est fini ! Pas trop tôt ! Après, c'est comme quand t'as pris de la coke, t'es con sans t'en rendre compte, c'est tout ! Pis au bout de 3/4 d'heure tu remets ça !
> Franchement, j'ai jamais bien compris pourquoi




tu veux dire que a chaque fois avant "le paradis " on vomi et sa fait mal ?    

merci pas pour moi et surement pour beaucoup d'autre aussi....

 tout le monde "vante" les "bons" effets mais  personnes ne parle du avant/apres  peu sympatiques .....
on devrait en parler plus souvent, cela pourrait en decourager plus d'un


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que a chaque fois avant "le paradis " on vomi et sa fait mal ?
> 
> merci pas pour moi et surement pour beaucoup d'autre aussi....
> 
> ...



Personne ?? Si si, les descentes donnent lieu à de nombreux récits. Je m'abstiendrais de produire ici les miens.
Mais par exemple, la merveilleuse adaptation du livre de Samuel Thompson par Terry Gilliam, Las Vegas Parano (qui s'appelle d'ailleurs en vo Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, ce qui est plus parlant), parle beaucoup des descentes, et se termine, comme le roman, par une morale assez désabusée sur les heures de gloires des freaks américains.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Personne ?? Si si....





quand je dis personne je parle des media:

on nous dit bien maintenant , meme si trop tard pour nous accro a la clope, 
ce que fumer sa nous fait, on montre bien le degats corporel d'un choc frontale en voiture ect ect...mais j'ai pas encore vu une prevention pour la drogue en ce sens 

le livre dont tu parles je ne connais pas et puis lire n'es pas a porté de tous les volonté
des ados ..... 

si je parle d'ado c'est parce que un jour au college (12/13 ans) mes parents ont du signer une autorisation pour que j'assiste , dans ma classe, a une information de drogue : ce jour là on nous avait expliqué les differentes drogues , les effets ....
c'etait il y a 26/27 ans et pourtant je me rappelle encore de ce que on nous avait dis sur les degats, les effets de manque mais je me rappelle pas que on m'ai dis que avant le "paradis" c'est l'enfer


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

Las vegas parano, c'est un film, et drole, en plus. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne entrée en matière ...

Tu as vu le lien sur la brochure que j'ai posté plus haut ? Elle est très bien foutue.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que a chaque fois avant "le paradis " on vomi et sa fait mal ?
> 
> merci pas pour moi et surement pour beaucoup d'autre aussi....
> 
> ...



Oui, la coke en shoot, c'est comme un saut en parachute sans parachute - bref, on est content quand ça se termine, qu'on soit mort ou vivant. 
C'est fini - ouf ! (plus jamais ça pour moi en tout cas). 

L'ecsta, c'est moins tranché (trop rigolo-ouf-ouf-ouf, j'ai les jambes qui flageollent, tiens, non plus maintenant, ah si, ah nan) comme effet, mais au bout du compte, à part une propension à aimer ton voisin-voisine plus que de raison, à suer plus de mille (et à boire en conséquence-de l'eau-de l'eau-de l'eau !) et à danser sur de la techno de merde que tu n'aimais pas du tout plus la veille*, je vois pas bien le gain au final.

* j'aime la bonne techno (eh oui y'en a ) perso, mais j'ai vu de ces trucs avec des ecstas dans la tronche de types par ailleurs assez critiques que ça me fait marrer au final. Donc, pour moi : ecsta=j'aime la merde et j'en redemande


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Las vegas parano, c'est un film, et drole, en plus. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne entrée en matière ...



Je pense que tu as raison de donner cette référence : Las vegas parano est le film le plus démonstratif à ce sujet.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

et dire que je me suis modéré a fond en postant


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

comme quoi des sujets qui passent parfois pour tabou sont encore ceux dont on parle le plus


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2005)

J'ajouterai pas grand chose sur nos ami-es ou connaissances disparu-es, SM et d'autres l'ont fait bien mieux que moi au dessus. Et on en a tous eu, des sales expériences.
On est d'accord, toutes les merdes sont des saloperies, mais quand on parle de GHB, associée aux rapports non protégés, c'est en train de décimer les gays américains et certains petits gays français à vitesse grand V.

[Mode: je vous aime, vraiment]Faites gaffe à vos verres et protégez-vous.[/Mode: je vous aime, vraiment]


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite chose : parler des drogues ne peut se limiter à leurs effets dévastateurs sur leurs usagers. Leur mode de mise en commercialisaton est également très important, et c'est en cela que les expériences suisses sont importantes, malgré leur apparent échec humain. La prohibition de la drogue produit beaucoup d'effets induits, depuis la qualité des produits mis en vente clandestinement jusqu'à la constitution d'une économie souterraine



Tu as raison d'en parler : dans les débuts de ma (longue   ) vie étudiante, on commençait à voir apparaître les joints, avec mes copains et copines on était plutôt du genre à fonctionner au muscat (moi aussi d'ailleurs) au vin rouge et à l'armagnac  (ou à rien d'ailleurs, ça nous empêchait pas de rigoler) mais il arrivait que des joints, pas plus, passent. Et je refusai par principe (je suis un peu bourrique dans mon genre   ) non pas tant pour les méfaits éventuels sur moi que par tout ce que ce simple truc, simplement parce qu'illicite sous-tendait comme trafic un peu partout, corruption et dégâts collatéraux dans les pays producteurs, etc. À tort ou à raison, mais cette économie douteuse me perturbait encore plus que le risque "médical" de la chose.

Les temps ont changé mais ce problème aussi me semble loin d'être négligeable.


----------



## madlen (6 Juillet 2005)

Bien moi, j'ai eu fumé des splifs de 15 à 20 ans, je me suis arreter depuis 5 ans pour en rester a boire de coup de temps en temps  , et si j'ai jamais pris d'exta et autre merd, c'est grace a une soirée techno hardcore à "Rogville" (je sais plus comment ça s'ecris...) quelque par en dessus de Bern, ou j'ai vu une fille tomber raide devan moi  ... je sais pas ce quel est devenue par la suite mais en tout cas c'etait pas cool pour elle. De plus tout le monde etais vraiment dans leur monde comme dans une bule avec des gros yeux et la machoire qui part dans tout les senses... :mouais: 

Pas une fan de la hardcore party moi


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

J'ai touché a quelques trucs avant de me foutre une trouille bleue.

J'ai commencé par fumer le pétard comme un malade, pour oublier certaines blessures que la vie nous laisse. Un zombie.
Heureusement je continuais le rugby donc ca me limitait un peu, mais après chaque match, ou chaque soirée entre pote, fallait que je reparte bourré.
Puis un soir, au concert de Metallica, on m'a proposé d'oublier encore un peu mieux. Y'a pas a chier le LSD rend completement dingue. J'me voyais comme si mes yeux étaient 2m derriere moi dans mon dos.

J'ai eu une telle trouille d'y rester que plus jamais j'ai touché a autre chose qu'un petard.

Pour le pétard, j'ai eu mon père. Il m'a chopé dans le couloir, m'a collé contre le mur, m'a foutu un bon poing dans la gueule et m'a dit : "T'arretes de suite tes coneries ou je te pete la gueule et je te fous dehors".

Depuis je garde le petard comme un bon verre de vin, une fois de temps en temps ca fait pas de mal, et c'est "rigolo". 

Pis il me reste les psylos  
On a pourri le mariage d'un oncle avec ca, mais c'est un autre histoire...


----------



## molgow (6 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'me voyais comme si mes yeux étaient 2m derriere moi dans mon dos.



Ça serait pas plutôt d'avoir trop joué à des 3rd person shooter ? 


Et pendant que j'y suis. Ton texte est "beau" Sébastien 
Quand je le lis, j'ai envie de repenser à mon cousin, un type bien que l'héroine a emporté. Peut-être faisait-il partie de tes connaissances, aujourd'hui décédées.


----------



## jeep2nine (6 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'me voyais comme si mes yeux étaient 2m derriere moi dans mon dos.


Unreal en mode "visiteur"....


----------



## derennes (6 Juillet 2005)

heu..y'a pas un produit qui s'apelle la métadone, qui semble t'il est assez éfficace pour traiter les addictions a l'heroine?


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2005)

Si, si ! Sans ce genre de substitution (methadone et buprenorphine), il est très difficile de passer un temps assez long hors du milieu et stopper vraiment. Rompre les contacts, c'est le gros problème des décros à la petite semaine. Tu replonges aussi sec une fois clean parce que tous tes potes sont dedans et que ta vie, c'est la came - rien d'autre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Souvent, le dimanche matin....


 
... Pas là depuis quelques jours et premier post que je lis en retrouvant une bécane chez une copine.... Pfouuuuuuuu!    à toi ; Monsieur SM


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais... sérieusement, crois-tu que si la prohibition était levée, tranquillisant enfin la conscience de beaucoup de consommateurs occasionnels qui ne pensent pas à mal, les tenants et les profiteurs *(et quels profits !)* de cette économie souterraine disparaitraient, vaincus, reconnaissant leur défaite de bonne grâce ?
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Si ça me dit quelque chose ? Oui, un peu. J'ai collaboré occasionnellement avec l'Observatoire Géopolitique des Drogues, avant qu'il ne rende l'âme faute de subventions publiques, ou parce que nos décisionnaires ont fait une overdose d'informations distillée par cette ONG méritante.
Alors oui, ça me dit quelque chose, d'autant que des comme ça, il m'arrive d'en fréquenter.
Mais si leurs profits sont hallucinants, c'est parce que ça arrange beaucoup de monde qu'ils existent. Lorsque les américains ont mis en ½uvre la prohibition sur l'alcool, ils ont créé la mafia de Chicago. Lorsqu'ils ont levé la prohibition, la mafia était toujours là. Elle aurait pû être combattue, mais telle n'était pas l'intention des gouvernants US d'alors. Lorsque la France a créé le monopole de vente du tabac, c'était notamment pour en réguler le marché et favoriser la qualité. Ceci a limité le marché de contrebande du tabac jusqu'à sa réapparition consécutive aux hausses de ces dernières années.
La France est le pays d'Europe le plus répressif en matière de consommation et de vente de drogues de tout l'espace européen. La criminalité hollandaise n'a plus à se saisir d'une partie de ces produits, dont le marché est régulé et taxé par l'Etat. Elle s'occupe d'autre chose. Mais si l'Etat hollandais le souhaite, il peut utiliser les recettes liées à ce marché régulé pour mieux lutter contre la criminalité.
Nous français, préférons les jugements manichéens, nous préférons un accord tacite avec le grand pays producteur de hachich, nous préférons que les individus qui s'occupent de vendre ces produits illégaux trouvent dans ce fonctionnement de quoi nourrir illégalement leur famille. 
Parce qu'expliquer à la population française qu'il vaudrait mieux faire autrement que de favoriser ainsi le plus grand marché mondial aurait un coût politique qu'aucun leader n'est prêt à assumer. C'est tellement facile de faire l'autruche, surtout quand on justifie sa position par de grands discours moraux et démagogiques, de ceux qui prennent les gens aux tripes facilement, et les persuadent que la vision simpliste qu'on leur présente est tellement juste. 
Tu parles de conscience tranquille ??? Mais c'est la prohibition à la française qui permet aux politiques d'avoir la conscience tranquille. C'est tellement facile de nous faire des campagnes à la mords-moi-le-n.... sur les dangers de tel produit extrêmement répandu et connu, en nous disant qu'il est l'incarnation de l'enfer, alors même que sa mortalité directe est nulle, et que sa faible dépendance connait le sevrage le plus aisé. Ça permet de faire oublier, entre autres, que dans les décenies 80 et 90, des milliers de toxicos sont morts du sida parce qu'on refusait de mettre en ½uvre les programmes d'échange de seringue, que le premier pays exportateur de hachisch en France reçoit, par volonté de la France et par le biais de l'UE, des subventions pour éradiquer cette culture traditionnelle, subventions dont il ne se sert que pour mieux concentrer les productions au profit de la famille dirigeante, ou encore que les principaux acheteurs d'armes françaises nous paient avec l'argent récolté sur le traffic des drogues dures.
Tout ça n'est que couardise, lacheté, cynisme et corruption.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

Je recherche un article de TheEconomist qui disait pareil et pronait une libéralisation générale accompagné d'un statut officiel de malade pour les accros, avec la logistique nécessaire bien entendu.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je recherche un article de TheEconomist qui disait pareil et pronait une libéralisation générale accompagné d'un statut officiel de malade pour les accros, avec la logistique nécessaire bien entendu.



Oui, parce que pour revenir au sujet de départ, qui n'était pas les drogues douces, continuer à laisser les héroÏnomanes dans la situation dans laquelle ils sont, ce n'est pas seulement idiot, c'est criminel.
Dans la ville où je réside (trois cent mille habitants, et un nombre relativement élevé d'héroïnomanes), il y a aujourd'hui 13 lits de cure de désintoxication... 2 des 3 lieux d'accueil ont été fermés, et l'expérience de "boutique d'échange" n'a tenue que le temps de la bonne volonté d'un préfet. Non seulement les usagers ne sont pas reconnus comme malades, mais comme délinquants, mais au lieu de leur donner des lieux de cure, on les met en prison. Pour qu'ils ressortent avec un meilleur carnet d'adresses ? La bonne blague. 

Le produit qui a aujourd'hui le plus fort taux de mortalité, c'est le crack. Un peu plus que les trois morts par an dues à de l'extasy pourrie et trafiquée. Il y en a dans toutes les grandes villes, des fumeurs de crack, aujourd'hui. Je n'ai encore jamais vu de campagne de prévention. Je n'ai jamais vu non plus les flics intervenir dans les quartiers de gros consommateurs. Et pourtant j'en traverse un tous les jours pour aller au boulot.

Ah, pour encercler une free-party ou interdire le testing dans les raves, y'a des cars de gendarmes mobiles disponibles, mais pour empêcher les blacks et les beurs pauvres de crever du crack, y'a pas beaucoup de volontaires, du côté des forces de l'ordre et de la place Beauvau.

Ça fait des années que je réfléchis à ces questions. Aujourd'hui, les chercheurs avec qui j'ai travaillé n'ont plus aucun moyen pour continuer, les ONG non plus. Je m'arrête là parce que sinon, je vais finir par passer sous le coup de la loi. Mais même muselée, ma colère est intacte. Parce que la politique de "lutte contre la drogue" qui est menée dans ce pays est une politique de salauds, qui misent sur les peurs des "honnètes gens" en leur racontant n'importe quoi, pourvu que ça leur cache la réalité des enjeux.


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

Il est évident qu'il y a une grosse hypocrisie derrière tout cela...
Les politiciens seraient à la limite un peu plus crédibles si TOUTES les drogues étaient illégales hors ce n'est pas le cas...

Je me demande même comment les gens font pour "gober" des conneries pareilles...

Coluche l'a bien démontré dans son sketch "Gérard"...

Quand je repense à mon tendre père me faisant la morale pour mes quelques joints avec une clope au bec...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ça me dit quelque chose ? Oui, un peu.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Tout ça n'est que couardise, lacheté, cynisme et corruption.






			
				Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, parce que pour revenir au sujet de départ,
> 
> (...)
> 
> pourvu que ça leur cache la réalité des enjeux.



pitin® ça aussi c'est bô.... 

:love:


----------



## teo (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) Parce que la politique de "lutte contre la drogue" qui est menée dans ce pays est une politique de salauds, qui misent sur les peurs des "honnètes gens" en leur racontant n'importe quoi, pourvu que ça leur cache la réalité des enjeux.



Ignorance is bliss

Si seulement je pouvais fermer les yeux, allumer la télé et y passer entre _4 et 5 heures par jour_, arrêter de m'inquiéter 

Mais j'arrive pas.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ignorance is bliss
> 
> Si seulement je pouvais fermer les yeux, allumer la télé et y passer entre _4 et 5 heures par jour_, arrêter de m'inquiéter
> 
> Mais j'arrive pas.



Bah, prend ton mac* à la place, c'est cool comme substitution 

* oui, je sais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ignorance is bliss
> 
> Si seulement je pouvais fermer les yeux, allumer la télé et y passer entre _4 et 5 heures par jour_, arrêter de m'inquiéter
> 
> Mais j'arrive pas.


 
... Ben ; alors on est deux


----------



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

Est-ce que l'humanité existerait sans les drogues ? Depuis combien de temps les hommes utilisent des produits issus de la nature pour modifier leur perception des choses ? Depuis que l'homme est homme, certainement, puisque le propre de cet omnivore prédateur est d'avoir goûté à tout.
Alors pourquoi certains produits deviennent-ils des drogues "culturelles", et d'autres des interdits ? Le tabac et l'alcool sont des drogues dures. Elles font des milliers de morts, elles entraînent une addiction forte et quasi immédiate. Elles sont des drogues "culturelles". Leur consommation est acceptée, régulée. Le marché qu'elles constituent est profitable.
De l'autre côté de la Méditerrannée, c'est l'alcool qui est proscrit. Et le haschich qui est toléré. Ceci explique celà ?
Pourtant, le haschich n'est pas exactement aussi dangereux que l'alcool. Mais l'alcool endort les gens qui s'y adonne. Et le tabac rapporte tellement aux caisses de l'Etat...

Mais "la drogue" n'est pas seulement un produit de maintien des qualités quotidiennes, une vitamine ou une légère soupape. Elle revêt beaucoup de formes.

L'héroïne est consommée ddepuis très longtemps, sous des formes plus douces. C'est la dureté de sa présentation distillée et concentrée qui fait des junks ce qu'ils sont. Pourquoi ne les soignent-on pas ? Par manque d'argent ? Ou parce que tout le monde se fout qu'ils crèvent ?

La cocaïne est une drogue de la performance. Elle modifie la perception que l'on a de soi, et présente du coup une dépendance psychologique forte. Mais elle est surtout dangereuse par tout ce avec quoi elle est coupée. Et elle est coupée parce qu'elle est prohibée, et que le marché illégal en fait un produit cher et rentable.

Toutes les drogues récréatives issues des hallucinogènes et des amphétamines sont des drogues aux effets toxiques connus. Mais ce n'est pas tant leur toxicité physique qui est en cause, c'est leur toxicité sociale. Un produit qui rend heureux sans dépendance est forcément un produit qui créé des zones d'irresponsabilité morale, et des moments d'évasion insupportables pour un monde qui ne vit que par l'aliénation des consommateurs et leur ignorance de leur capacité d'insoumission aux pouvoirs de toutes sortes.

Le pouvoir est une drogue. Une drogue qui souvent se nourrit de drogues. Et qui nourrit les drogues. Tout ça est bien pratique.


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

Je sais pas à quoi tu carbures, mais ça a l'air sacrément fort


----------



## l'Ahesse (22 Septembre 2005)

Je t'en fais passer dès que je peux.


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que l'humanité existerait sans les drogues ?...



Dans les grandes lignes je suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu écris...


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que l'humanité existerait sans les drogues ? Depuis combien de temps les hommes utilisent des produits issus de la nature pour modifier leur perception des choses ? Depuis que l'homme est homme, certainement, puisque le propre de cet omnivore prédateur est d'avoir goûté à tout.
> Alors pourquoi certains produits deviennent-ils des drogues "culturelles", et d'autres des interdits ? Le tabac et l'alcool sont des drogues dures. Elles font des milliers de morts, elles entraînent une addiction forte et quasi immédiate. Elles sont des drogues "culturelles". Leur consommation est acceptée, régulée. Le marché qu'elles constituent est profitable.
> De l'autre côté de la Méditerrannée, c'est l'alcool qui est proscrit. Et le haschich qui est toléré. Ceci explique celà ?
> Pourtant, le haschich n'est pas exactement aussi dangereux que l'alcool. Mais l'alcool endort les gens qui s'y adonne. Et le tabac rapporte tellement aux caisses de l'Etat...
> ...




Rien à ajouter    L'exemple des drogues culturelles est parfaitement résumé je trouve.
Cependant l'alcool et shit aux mêmes quantités = danger similaire ou presque
Dire le contraire c'est mentir.

Tu bois 2-3 verres de vins toute ta vie, tu risques rien, tu fumes 2-3 ptits pétards non plus, mais par contre double les doses pour les 2 et là tu vois les conséquences. Le shit en plus endors pareillement que l'alcool, même usage.


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en fais passer dès que je peux.


Sans façons. Je préfére les bons trips aux mauvais flips.

À+


----------



## Malow (22 Septembre 2005)

C'est comme tout...l'excès est dangereux


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Septembre 2005)

Il y a comme on l'a dit plus haut une sorte d'hypocrisie de l'Etat. On tappe sur ces gens au lieu de les aider... Je sais pas comment réagisse les plus jeunes que moi (je pense au 15-16 ans), mais à leur age  les toxicos me fesaient peur (à tort ou à raison la question n'est pas la), mais grace à ça je me suis juré que je ne ressemblerais jamais au mec que je croisais tout les matins. J'avais l'impression que les drogues fesaient plus peur à l'époque. Je me plante peut etre, voir surement, mais aujourd'hui c'est cool de fumer, de prendre des pillules, de se bourrer le gueule... J'ai un pote il en est déja à son 3ème coma et il continue à se bourrer la gueule à la vodka. Bref, je comprends pas pourquoi personne ne s'attaque correctement à ce problème de drogues (Alcool, Fumée, drogues durs, obèsité). Tout d'abord en aidant ces gens à sortir de leur mal etre (car il y a pour moi une réel problème de la part de  ces gens) et ensuite en choppant les mecs qui controlent tout ca (et c'est la, la partie la plus dur, car souvent ces personnes sont très haut placées.) 

Franchement, rien n'est impossible, meme si on ne fera jamais disparaitre totalement le problème, je crois qu'on peut l'atténuer. Mais surement pas en reprimandant le petit vendeur dans la rue et en laissant courir l'importateur...


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi, je suis contre la drogue.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

ne touche pas a cette m....

Tilt.


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Septembre 2005)

"La drogue c'est mal" c.f. Mr Garisson dans South Park


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dans les grandes lignes je suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu écris...



Voilà, à peine tu débarques que déjà tu parles de ligne...


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, à peine tu débarques que déjà tu parles de ligne...



 ...même pas fait exprès...


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, dans La Tribune de Genève d'aujourd hui il y a un article concernant les junkies ou autres personnes qui, soit disant, ont une attitude plus que dérangeantes. Les Cantons n'hesitent (Bern, St-Gall, etc..) pas à voter des lois permettant à la police de faire deguerpir ces personnes "genantes" sous pretexte qu'ils peuvent troubler le calme de la population...

C'est assez honteux d'oser prendre ce genre de decisions...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, dans La Tribune de Genève d'aujourd hui il y a un article concernant les junkies ou autres personnes soit disant dérangeantes pour certaines villes suisses qui n'hesitent pas à voter des lois permettant à la police de faire deguerpir ces gens sous pretexte qu'ils peuvent troubler le calme de la population...
> 
> C'est assez honteux d'oser prendre ce genre de decisions...




C'est vrai... Des junkies qui veulent virer des gens calmes, c'est dégueulasse...  :mouais:


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, dans La Tribune de Genève d'aujourd hui il y a un article concernant les junkies ou autres personnes qui, soit disant, ont une attitude plus que dérangeantes. Les Cantons n'hesitent (Bern, St-Gall, etc..) pas à voter des lois permettant à la police de faire deguerpir ces personnes "genantes" sous pretexte qu'ils peuvent troubler le calme de la population...
> 
> C'est assez honteux d'oser prendre ce genre de decisions...




Moi c'est de voir des gamins trouver des seringues dans leur bac à sable que je trouve honteux!


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est de voir des gamins trouver des seringues dans leur bac à sable que je trouve honteux!



C'est vrai, on en parle pas assez, mais les gamins sont bordeliques ; ils pourraient ranger leurs seringues tout de même...:mouais:


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, on en parle pas assez, mais les gamins sont bordeliques ; ils pourraient ranger leurs seringues tout de même...:mouais:




C'est vrai, après on ne sait plus a qui est la seringue restante!


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

Je rigole mais c'est quand même dégueulasse!


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est de voir des gamins trouver des seringues dans leur bac à sable que je trouve honteux!



a bon ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est de voir des gamins trouver des seringues dans leur bac à sable que je trouve honteux!



Et tu trouves normal d'interdire à une personne d'aller à un endroit sous le seul pretexte qu'il n'est pas comme tout le monde ??!?! 

Je suis d'accord pour l'histoire des serigues, mais en l'occurence ces personnes ont les expulses de certaines places, gares... et après on vont ces gens ?!? dans les ecoles, etc....


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Et tu trouves normal d'interdire à une personne d'aller à un endroit sous le seul pretexte qu'il n'est pas comme tout le monde ??!?!
> 
> Je suis d'accord pour l'histoire des serigues, mais en l'occurence ces personnes ont les expulses de certaines places, gares... et après on vont ces gens ?!? dans les ecoles, etc....





Alors que dans une prison il seraient tellement mieux que le cul dans un bac à sable...


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

Va visiter la ville de Berne, là bas les junks ont des centres spécialisés pour les recevoir, sans zoner vers les écoles.


Mais ça me fait quand même mal quand je vois le jeune âge des gens qui sont dans ces centres.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Va visiter la ville de Berne, là bas les junks ont des centres spécialisés pour les recevoir, sans zoner vers les écoles.




chez moi aussi il y a un centre où on distibue , entre autre aides, la metadone (ou un truc comme cela) .....
 le hic, ce centre est a quelques petits metres d'un college


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Et alors ?
Les gens qui sont suivis à la méthadone ou à la buprénorphine sont vraiment suivis.
Ce ne sont pas des toxicos qui viennent en cas de panne mais des gens qui veulent s'en tirer.

Faut pas avoir peur M'dame !


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chez moi aussi il y a un centre où on distibue , entre autre aides, la metadone (ou un truc comme cela) .....
> le hic, ce centre est a quelques petits metres d'un college




Je comprends le hic! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?
> Les gens qui sont suivis à la méthadone ou à la buprénorphine sont vraiment suivis.
> Ce ne sont pas des toxicos qui viennent en cas de panne mais des gens qui veulent s'en tirer.
> 
> Faut pas avoir peur M'dame !





franchement j'en sais rien   
tout ce que je vois tous les jours ce que a chaque entrée et sortie principales des eleves la police est là  
mais peut etre qu'elle est là pour d'autre raison


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends le hic! :mouais:



moi pas, faut m'expliquer.

Que craignez-vous ? 

Que les collégiens se disent : "au poil", on nous filera de la métha, de toute manière, on peut y aller à fond, on sera jamais malades !

.. ou au contraire : "regarde-les ceux-là ! Tain, y m'dégoutent !" - Demain avec les 2e B et les 1eres Techno, On va les é-cla-ter ces sales junks !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> franchement j'en sais rien
> tout ce que je vois tous les jours ce que a chaque entrée et sortie principales des eleves la police est là
> mais peut etre qu'elle est là pour d'autre raison



Je ne sais pas non plus. 
D'autres raisons, sans doute pas, mais une idée de prévention à la con les fait agir ainsi.

Des toxicos près d'un collège , pourquoi pas une maternelle dans une ménagerie ?
C'est leur pensée, aux forces de l'ordre... Malheureusement...

Pour moi, quand les tox se trouvent dans des centres métha ou autres, le danger pour les autres est déjà loin


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Septembre 2005)

ce post est une grande claque, tout comme le fut "requiem for a dream", une vision claire et concise, ou la vie est joyeuse jusqu'à un certain point et dérape avant qu'on ait pu s'en appercevoir...

  



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais souvent on ne pause pas la bonne question : Pourquoi se drogue t on ???
> Tout simplement parceque c'est bon...
> On ne nait pas drogué, on le devient, et ça peut importe d'ou l'on vient. On est TOUS un jour ou l'autre confronté à la drogue. (et la je ne fais aucune distinction, tabac, alcool, haschich, cocaine, héroine, exctasy, etc...)



là par contre je ne suis pas d'accord! la drogue n'est pas bonne... elle provoque des états qui sont plus ou moins euphoriques... mais tout simplement parceque ce sont des produits qui agissent sur le système nerveux.

je n'ai jamais fumé (ni cigarette, ni pétard) je n'ai jamais sniffé, par contre ok je bois...  :rose: 
et oui j'éprouve du plaisir à boire... mais je sais que l'alcool est une corde raide sur laquelle je marche!
par contre je ne dirais jamais que la drogue (alcool ou autre) c'est bon... en général les gens qui fument la première fois ne sont pas là à dire " qu'est ce que c'est bon!" ils crachent leurs poumons... je me souviens de ma premiere biere que je me suis forcé à finir pour avoir l'air "cool", alors que je trouvais ça trop amer et dégeulasse...
la force de la pratique forge le gout... maintenant j'adore la guiness, les alcools forts et le bon vin... mais juste parceque je m'y suis habitué...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> moi pas, faut m'expliquer.




je ne sais pas plus que ce que j'ai dit plus haut  et  ce que je vois tous les jours en passant devant ce college ....

il y a un centre collée au college, le parc a coté a eté fermée pendant longtemp
maintenant (j'ai voulu ammener fiston au printemp vu que c'est a coté de moi) c'est tranformée en lieu a promener les  chiens, cet a dire ,  
3 bacs special pipiroom pour chiens et plus aucun banc pour s'assoir


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

OK, vu comme ça... Je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec toi, Roberta


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ce post est une grande claque, tout comme le fut "requiem for a dream", une vision claire et concise, ou la vie est joyeuse jusqu'à un certain point et dérape avant qu'on ait pu s'en appercevoir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Change d'avatar, tu sera plus crédible   

(just a joke, pour détendre un peu l'atmosphère )


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> là par contre je ne suis pas d'accord! la drogue n'est pas bonne...
> je n'ai jamais fumé (ni cigarette, ni pétard) je n'ai jamais sniffé...



Donc tu donnes ton avis sur quelque chose que tu ne connais pas... 



			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> et oui j'éprouve du plaisir à boire... mais je sais que l'alcool est une corde raide sur laquelle je marche!
> par contre je ne dirais jamais que la drogue (alcool ou autre) c'est bon... en général les gens qui fument la première fois ne sont pas là à dire " qu'est ce que c'est bon!" ils crachent leurs poumons... je me souviens de ma premiere biere que je me suis forcé à finir pour avoir l'air "cool", alors que je trouvais ça trop amer et dégeulasse...
> la force de la pratique forge le gout... maintenant j'adore la guiness, les alcools forts et le bon vin... mais juste parceque je m'y suis habitué...



Lorsque je dis que c'est bon je parle de l'effet bien entendu, pas du gout...


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu donnes ton avis sur quelque chose que tu ne connais pas...



si on ne devait parler que des sujets que l'on maitrise au poil y'aurait pas beaucoup de post sur le forum... ou beaucoup moins de discussion...
je ne suis pas sûr que les médecins qui soignent les héroïnomanes aient jamais essayé, ni les infirmiers qui les suivent... les psy ne sont pas tous schyzophrènes ou maniaco-depressifs...
Après, ne te meprends pas sur ce que j'ai ecrit. je dis juste que je n'ai jamais fumé, pas que je condamne ceux qui fument ou qui se piquent...  je dis juste que la chose la plus dangereuse quand on cotoie les drogues, c'est le dénie: "non je suis pas dépendant, j'arrête quand je veux ... "

ce genre de phrase on l'entend trop souvent pour laisser dire quelqu'un qu'on se drogue pcq c'est bon... combien de familles detruites à cause de ça? combien d'individus qui disparaissent des cercles d'amis qu'ils avaient... 

ce n'est pas un probleme à prendre à la légère, que ce soit pour le tabac, le shit ou des drogues plus dures comme l'alcool ou l'héro... les risques sont énormes. il ne faut pas chercher à les minimiser ou à se voiler la face. Combien d'ados en 3eme sont déjà alcooliques sans que leut famille soit au courant?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas un probleme à prendre à la légère, que ce soit pour le tabac, le shit ou des drogues plus dures comme l'alcool ou l'héro... les risques sont énormes. il ne faut pas chercher à les minimiser ou à se voiler la face. Combien d'ados en 3eme sont déjà alcooliques sans que leut famille soit au courant?



je dirais ... _surtout_ l'héro.....doit venir l'alcool ensuite....quoi que.....


----------



## sofiping (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je dirais ... _surtout_ l'héro.....doit venir l'alcool ensuite....quoi que.....



L'alcool , c'est le pire ...   :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool , c'est le pire ...   :casse:  :hosto:



peut etre.....je sais pas je connais que peu l'hero....mais elle fait de sacré degat....meme si l'alcool aussi.....
je pense que pour un drogue prohibé....l'hero, c'est pire que tout....(encore que le crack....)
l'alcool montre plus ces degats....c'est sur ... mais il est en vente libre...alors pour les stats....


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2005)

Mais toutes les drogues ne présentent pas le même type de dépendance, et certaines n'en présentent pas du tout. Il me semble avoir posté un peu plus haut le lien sur la brochure de la MIALDT, une instance on ne peut plus officielle. Lis-là, elle est pleine d'informations.

La Drogue, avec un grand D, c'est le chiffon qu'on agite pour faire peur aux braves parents qui, malheureux, n'ont jamais touché à un pauvre psychotrope. C'est l'image fantomatique de l'héroïne. C'est ça, la base de l'imagerie politique de la drogue, ce truc mortel qui détruit les enfants et rend les adultes tout maigres et tout verts et tout fous et tout violents, même qu'ils finissent par tuer les petites vieilles pour leur piquer leur sac. 
La Drogue, (et on peut dire les drogues, c'est aussi con) est ce concept débile inventé par les pères fouettards, ça n'existe pas. Il existe une multitude de substances, dont les effets et les provenances sont radicalement différentes.
Tu veux parler des familles détruites par les drogues ? Elles sont nombreuses, oui. Et dans l'écrasante majorité des cas, cette drogue qui a détruit des humanités s'appelle alcool ou cocktail d'automédication : un comprimé pour se calmer et dormir, un autre comprimé pour se réveiller, un troisième pour avoir le courage d'affronter la vie.
L'héroine concerne moins de 0,01% de la population européenne pour ce qui est des usagers, 0,05% pour ce qui est des familles (un peu plus en suisse, désolé mes loulous, mais votre société est largement plus malade à crever que les notres..). Le crack concerne 1% de la population française. C'est également une drogue mortelle, et ses effets sociaux sont ravageurs. Son utilisation est d'une surface plus restreinte que l'héroïne. Quand le shoot reste un truc qui touche de nombreux segments de la société, le crack est essentiellement une drogue de pauvres et d'immigrés.
Ce sont des drogues mortelles à dépendance lourde et à échéance rapide. Je ne connais pas d'usagers de ces produits qui en parlent en disant "c'est cool". Encore moins qui disent "j'arrête quand je veux".

Le tabac et l'alcool sont également des drogues mortelles. Peu par overdose, certes, encore que les morts par coma éthylique sont en France plus nombreuses que par OD d'héroïne, et je ne compte pas le nombre d'avinés qui meurent et tuent au volant (alors que peu de junks conduisent dans ces moments-là...). 
La mort est généralement plus longue, moins directe. Elle coûte par conséquent beaucoup plus cher aux états. Mais elle rapporte cyniquement plus qu'elle ne coûte. Le reste, le shit, comme tu dis, les amphétamines, les méta-amphétamines, les hallucinogènes de toutes classes, etc., ont des effets toxiques sur le corps humain, à des degrés divers (mais sans aucune mesure avec les drogues socialement acceptés et taxées). Mais aucune étude sérieuse (pas celle du genre du type qui injecte 1 gr de canabis pur dans le sang d'une souris de 50g et qui conclut à la dangerosité de l'herbe, hein...) ne conclut à une dépendance physique grave. Les dépendances rencontrées sont de l'ordre psychologique, et concernent essentiellement les produits qui agissent sur la libido : cocaïne et toutes les nouvelles molécules qui ne servent qu'à baiser, et qui commencent par ravager d'abord les milieux gays depuis quelques années. Le LSD et le MDMA restent en celà des molécules à part, très proches des produits naturels dont elles sont les synthèses. Peu de dépendance, des dommages très variables suivant les individus et les environnements de prises, et des temps très longs de récupération.

Reste la question essentielle posée par quelques uns depuis le revival de ce fil. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est bon !
Les chamignons hallucinogènes, on a pas attendu Billy Ze Kick et les gamins en folie pour savoir que c'était bon, ça fait des millénaires qu'on les mangent en connnaissance de cause, les psylos, les tryclos et autres amanita muscaria. Et l'ergot de seigle, avant qu'un connaisseur le distille, ça faisait déja quelques siècles que certains paysans avaient compris comment s'en servir. L'opium, la coca, la marijuna sont utilisés pour toutes sortes de choses, dont le plaisir, dont la guérison, depuis des temps immémoriaux.
Et nous, humains de base passés à la broyeuse de la modernité victorienne, nous qui ne savons plus, pour la plupart, reconnaitre et encore moins provoquer naturellement une sécrétion d'endorphine ou d'adrénaline, nous sommes effrayés par nos propres êtres. 
Parce que les drogues ne servent qu'à ça : à oublier la douleur de vivre, et/ou à voir au fond de soi. 
C'est bien pour ça que nos sociétés modernes les traitent différemment : elles encouragent celles qui nous permettent de supporter longtemps la dureté de la vie, elles s'indiffèrent de celles qui tuent les désespérés, et elles s'effrayent de celles qui de tout temps ont permis à des hommes de déchirer le voile qui masque leur propre existence.


----------



## sofiping (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peut etre.....je sais pas je connais que peu l'hero....mais elle fait de sacré degat....meme si l'alcool aussi.....
> je pense que pour un drogue prohibé....l'hero, c'est pire que tout....(encore que le crack....)
> l'alcool montre plus ces degats....c'est sur ... mais il est en vente libre...alors pour les stats....



sais pas , je suis objective , mon frére est mort à 35 ans de l'alcool ...

De toute façon , on est tous d'acord pour dire que ça peux étre des vraies merdes ... alors ... sauf peut etre le purefiston , j'espére qu'il en parle plus qu'il n'en boie


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...



c'est bô, c'est propre, c'est du Rezba............
je rajouterai sans ton talent: avec une société de consommation qui nous etouffe, il n'existe qu'une chose qui soit vendu dans son dos et qui nous en extrait.....quelques instants...




[Edith]@Sofi: désolé.


----------



## JPTK (23 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais toutes les drogues ne présentent pas le même type de dépendance, et certaines n'en présentent pas du tout. Il me semble avoir posté un peu plus haut le lien sur la brochure de la MIALDT, une instance on ne peut plus officielle. Lis-là, elle est pleine d'informations.
> 
> La Drogue, avec un grand D, c'est le chiffon qu'on agite pour faire peur aux braves parents qui, malheureux, n'ont jamais touché à un pauvre psychotrope. C'est l'image fantomatique de l'héroïne. C'est ça, la base de l'imagerie politique de la drogue, ce truc mortel qui détruit les enfants et rend les adultes tout maigres et tout verts et tout fous et tout violents, même qu'ils finissent par tuer les petites vieilles pour leur piquer leur sac.
> La Drogue, (et on peut dire les drogues, c'est aussi con) est ce concept débile inventée par les pères fouettards, ça n'existe pas. Il existe une multitude de substances, dont les effets et les provenances sont radicalement différentes.
> ...




Hè t'as fait une thèse en drogue ou quoi ???   

Bravo, quel post, décidément !


----------



## sofiping (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [Edith]@Sofi: désolé.



Pas de prob ... il est mieux là ou il est (enfin j'espére !) .... 
ce qui est le plus dur avec l'alcool , c'est le temps que ça prend pour détruire ...


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2005)

Juste pour dire, hier jeudi il faisait beau, on s'est retrouvé à cinq ou six ami-es au Père Lachaise.
Les marrons étaient tombés, j'en ai ramassé un, comme chaque année; il faisait chaud les fleurs embaumaient. Les étudiants passaient avec leur carton à dessin. Les touristes touristaient; j'aime cet endroit, j'ai jamais eu peur des cimetières, pour moi, c'est un lieu de rencontre avec des gens qu'on aime. J'y viens régulièrement. Pour le plaisir du parc.

J'essayai de me persuader que Guillaume était bien là, sous les fleurs, sous les messages; sur la petite plaque, 1969-2005. Mon âge.
OD, héro donc. Comme un goût de lâcher prise pour ce que j'imagine. Je n'en sais vraiment rien. En fait. Je ne sais plus.

Toutes mes belles théories sur les drogues, l'hypocrisie des Etats, les avis des uns et des autres (les libéraux, les fumeurs de joints, de clopes, les speedés, les semi-alcoolos, les pro-flicages et interdictionnistes de tout crin): elles ont été stoppées net par une dalle invisible, posée, fleurie sur un coin de terre en plein Paris.
Des fois, après on a plus envie de réfléchir à tout ça, juste envie de dire aux gens qu'on aiment bien qu'on les aime.

Je suis dans la pure émotion.


----------



## rezba (3 Octobre 2005)

Aîe. Se tirer une balle dans le pied, ça fait mal. J'espère qu'ils ont des bons anti-douleurs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Si seulement ils pouvaient se la tirer dans la bouche, la balle!


----------



## dool (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement ils pouvaient se la tirer dans la bouche, la balle!



Toi t'es fin prêt pour mardi !!!


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Aîe. Se tirer une balle dans le pied, ça fait mal. J'espère qu'ils ont des bons anti-douleurs.


 
(je viens de tomber sur ce thread et de le lire in extenso : long, intéressant, souvent très émouvant - dès le début, à mon tour de saluer SM   ça m'a fait revenir plein de souvenirs, quelques potes, beaucoup de patients croisés croupissants dans les couloirs blafards des urgences, promettant l'impossible dans le boniment des consultations et parfois semant une zizanie pitoyable dans les services d'hospit...).

Heu... bon pour revenir à ton dernier post Rezba je suis un peu perplexe sur cette étude, j'avais lu plein de trucs qui disaient le contraire... en tous cas ça attaque tellement la coordination psychomotrice et la prise de décision que l'effet sur la conduite doit pas être si bon que ça (je veux bien les noms des auteurs en MP si tu les as ?. Ca ne serait pas un truc vaguement idéologique soutenu par les "dépénaliseurs" ?   )

Enfin, il est toujours bon de rappeler la vraie et tragique place de l'alcool dans tout ça.

Une autre réflexion qui me vient, c'est que les "décideurs"/répresseurs/soignants et la foule anonyme sont toujours enclins à comparer LEUR propre (?) usage de la "drogue" avec l'usage pathologique ou destructeur, la dépendance ou les accidents de tous types. "S'en prendre une bonne de temps en temps c'est pas si grave" se disent le brave médecin de famille qui sort d'arroser copieusement le bac de son fils, le député qui a les yeux qui brillent chaque midi en sortant du resto et la mère de famille qui ramène de Carrefour à son jules le cubi mensuel. Bref.

Et pour revenir aux psychotropes, il faut encore répéter que, bien utilisés, au bon moment, dans les bonnes indications et (peut-être le plus important) pendant la bonne durée, accompagnés d'autres mesures, ce sont des produits (même ceux qui ont été cités) qui ont aussi et surtout SAUVE beaucoup de gens depuis cinquante ans, par pitié ne jetez pas le bébé avec l'eau du bain. Je sais bien qu'hélas c'est rarement dans cette configuration idéale qu'ils sont avalés... 
Et encore un dernier détail technique, non, on ne devient pas schizophrène à partir d'un parfait équilibre en fumant même une barette par jour, mais ça peut grandement accélérer les choses et aggraver la maladie qui commence à montrer le bout de son nez monstrueux.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Heu... bon pour revenir à ton dernier post Rezba je suis un peu perplexe sur cette étude, j'avais lu plein de trucs qui disaient le contraire... en tous cas ça attaque tellement la coordination psychomotrice et la prise de décision que l'effet sur la conduite doit pas être si bon que ça (je veux bien les noms des auteurs en MP si tu les as ?. Ca ne serait pas un truc vaguement idéologique soutenu par les "dépénaliseurs" ?   )



c'est bien l'impression que j'ai ressenti également.

de plus, ça s'apparente trop à un plaidoyer en faveur de la drogue.

donner bonne conscience à bon compte.


----------



## rezba (4 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Heu... bon pour revenir à ton dernier post Rezba je suis un peu perplexe sur cette étude, j'avais lu plein de trucs qui disaient le contraire... en tous cas ça attaque tellement la coordination psychomotrice et la prise de décision que l'effet sur la conduite doit pas être si bon que ça (je veux bien les noms des auteurs en MP si tu les as ?. Ca ne serait pas un truc vaguement idéologique soutenu par les "dépénaliseurs" ?  )




Pas besoin de empés, ils sont cités dans l'article (que tu as lu trop vite, donc.  )
Donc d'un côté, l'équipe Recherche Epidémiologique Transport Travail Environnement, dirigée par Bernard Laumon, située au sein de l'INRETS, Institut National de Recherche sur les Transports et leur Sécurité, équipe mixte CNRS/INSERM associée aux universités Lyon 1 et Lyon 2. De l'autre, le Groupement d'Intérêt Public "Observatoire Francais des Drogues et de la Toxicomanie", etablissement public contrôlé par l'Etat et responsable de l'ensemble des études sur la toxicomanie commandées par le gouvernement français.
L'étude elle même, Sécurité routière et Accidents Mortels (SAM), qui porte au final sur l'analyse de 8000 accidents mortels de la route, est une commandite du Ministère de la Santé, du Ministère de l'Intérieur et du Ministère des Transports.
Pas tout à fait des zigotos à la sauce CIRC.  L'étude est acceptée pour publication au British, Medical Journal, une petite référence...

Le hic, ce n'est pas la dangerosité du produit au volant, ce n'est pas la dessus que porte l'étude, mais l'extrême faiblesse numérique des usagers rencontrés lors des accidents analysés. Pas plus dangereux que les buveurs d'alcool sous dose légale (entre 0,2 et 0,5 gr/l). Or, la nouvelle loi "Dell'Agnola" punit d'une peine de deux ans d'emprisonnement les conducteurs pris en flagrant délit de consommation de cannabis. Les décrets ne sont pas encore tous passés, et certains sont déja au Conseil d'Etat, essentiellement du fait de la longévité des traces de _cannabis sativa_ dans l'organisme. Mais surtout, la loi était motivée par l'extrême dangerosité supposée du produit incriminé.
Dommage.
Et ce sont eux qui ont payé l'étude.
Trop bon. 

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'affectation, parfois, des conduites psychomotrices, même si je connais des sportifs de haut niveau dont l'usage contredirait ce postulat. En même temps, de longues conversations avec des fumeurs (pas d'expérience, hein, je n'ai jamais touché à ça  ), me font dire que : 
1. La concentration peut être dirigée en faisceau sur la conduite, réduisant la distraction, et surcompensant largement le décalage psychomoteur infime potentiel. En tout cas, certainement plus que le décalage psychomoteur généralement rencontré dans la population des conducteurs de plus de 65 ans.
2. Les risques de conduite à grande vitesse et d'énervement au volant sont sensiblement réduits. Très sensiblement.



> Et encore un dernier détail technique, non, on ne devient pas schizophrène à partir d'un parfait équilibre en fumant même une barette par jour, mais ça peut grandement accélérer les choses et aggraver la maladie qui commence à montrer le bout de son nez monstrueux.



Oui. Comme les jeux de rôles grandeur nature, les jeux vidéos, et autres conduites hautement toxiques.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> J'aimerais bien en savoir plus sur les conséquences psychomotrices de la consommation de cannabis + alcool.



*Très simple Rob'*
Tu t'installes confortablement dans ton canapé et tu apprécies.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'affectation, parfois, des conduites psychomotrices, même si je connais des sportifs de haut niveau dont l'usage contredirait ce postulat. En même temps, de longues conversations avec des fumeurs (pas d'expérience, hein, je n'ai jamais touché à ça  ), me font dire que :
> 1. La concentration peut être dirigée en faisceau sur la conduite, réduisant la distraction, et surcompensant largement le décalage psychomoteur infime potentiel. En tout cas, certainement plus que le décalage psychomoteur généralement rencontré dans la population des conducteurs de plus de 65 ans.
> 2. Les risques de conduite à grande vitesse et d'énervement au volant sont sensiblement réduits. Très sensiblement.



Heu... là je ne te suis pas, c'est un peu comme les types qui disent "ah oui mais non, moi quand j'ai bu je suis _encore plus_ prudent !". Le THC modifie, c'est un fait, plein de perceptions et surtout leurs interprétations, je doute qu'il permette une conduite sûre, sereine et concentrée... Si cette perturbation oblige effectivement à se "surconcentrer" je doute fort que cela compense la perte de capacités !!! On m'a raconté des anecdotes assez effrayantes aussi (hallu/illusions visuelles sur le bord de la route, sensation d'être poursuivi (!), somnolence...). Le fait que ça n'apparaisse pas dans les stat d'accidentalité n'est effectivement pas une preuve en soi vu le faible "effectif". Un autre jour sinon je te causerai de l'Inrets, j'ai eu fait un boulot avec eux, hum... non rien.

 :rateau: Et pour avoir fumé - pendant une brève période - vallait mieux pas trop se déplacer pendant un moment...  :sleep: Sans compter comme l'a dit Roberto que le mélange - fréquent - avec alcool ou autre aggrave les choses. Pour les sportifs de haut niveau, ben... ce sont des sportifs de haut niveau, pas des gens normaux (genre ils métabolisent tout plus vite et/ou sont déjà des habitués à "prendre des trucs pour que ça aille mieux", hélas souvent).


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'affectation, parfois, des conduites psychomotrices, même si je connais des sportifs de haut niveau dont l'usage contredirait ce postulat. En même temps, de longues conversations avec des fumeurs (pas d'expérience, hein, je n'ai jamais touché à ça  ), me font dire que :
> 1. La concentration peut être dirigée en faisceau sur la conduite, réduisant la distraction, et surcompensant largement le décalage psychomoteur infime potentiel. En tout cas, certainement plus que le décalage psychomoteur généralement rencontré dans la population des conducteurs de plus de 65 ans.
> 2. Les risques de conduite à grande vitesse et d'énervement au volant sont sensiblement réduits. Très sensiblement.



Excuse moi mais le peu d'infractions ne change pas le fait que ce soit dangereux de conduire en ayant fûmé. Tout comme ilo est dangereux de conduire en ayant bu.

Dire que le pourcentage est ridicule et n'oblige pas à sanctionner c'est comme dire que vu le nombre de personnes qui meurent de méningite en France, inutile de les soigner, c'est rien par rapport au nombre de personnes qui meurent dans leur lit.

Je ne peux pas accepter ce genre de discours.


----------



## molgow (4 Octobre 2005)

Je crois que rezba voulait surtout parler de la peine (2 ans) qui semble disproportionnée. Tu conduis ivre mort ? Pas grave, un petit retrait de permis, et éventuellement quelques mois de sursis, mais à condition d'avoir provoqué de gros dégats. Tu conduis après avoir fumé ? Boum 2 ans de prison... :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que rezba voulait surtout parler de la peine (2 ans) qui semble disproportionnée. Tu conduis ivre mort ? Pas grave, un petit retrait de permis, et éventuellement quelques mois de sursis, mais à condition d'avoir provoqué de gros dégats. Tu conduis après avoir fumé ? Boum 2 ans de prison... :affraid:



La différence c'est que l'alcool est légal, pas la drogue, la peine n'est donc logiquement pas la même.
Après, je trouverais normal qu'effectivement on alourdisse la peine pour conduite en état d'ivresse.
On ne conduit pas, qu'on ait fûmé ou bu. Et si on conduit, ben on s'attend à la peine qui va avec.


----------



## molgow (4 Octobre 2005)

Bien d'accord. Mais la peine devrait être proportionnelle à la dangerosité de l'acte. Et la légalité ou pas de consommer certaines drogues ne doit pas entrer en compte pour la peine infligée dans le cadre d'une loi sur la circulation routière, pour ça, il y a des lois sur les stupéfiants. Sinon, ça équivaut, plus ou moins, à une double peine.


----------



## molgow (4 Octobre 2005)

Au passage, vous aviez vu cet article ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Putain ça craint. Là on abaisse le fond à grand coups de pelleteuse. Il va vraiment falloir réfléchir à l'utilisation de moyens de destruction massive sur certaines catégories de la population. Affligeant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord. Mais la peine devrait être proportionnelle à la dangerosité de l'acte. Et la légalité ou pas de consommer certaines drogues ne doit pas entrer en compte pour la peine infligée dans le cadre d'une loi sur la circulation routière, pour ça, il y a des lois sur les stupéfiants. Sinon, ça équivaut, plus ou moins, à une double peine.



C'est comme se faire arrêter pour un contrôle de vitesse avec un détecteur de radar illégal. Tu as une amende pour l'excès de vitesse et une pour le détecteur.
Tu fais des trucs pas légaux, c'est ton problème, mais si tu te fais chopper, faut pas râler parce que tu écopes de plus de peine qu'un mec qui n'a fait qu'une seule connerie.


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, vous aviez vu cet article ?



Pour une fellation, tapez 1
Pour une fessée phallique, tapez 2
Pour le torchon mouillé, tapez 3


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, vous aviez vu cet article ?



holalala....meme la Kétamine, mais ce sont vraiment des sauvages ces hollandais...
j'espere que le gonze, il sait a quoi s'attendre....sinon....il va avoir mal aux cheveux quelques jours.....   

en meme temps, un soirée comme ça, avec Ruquier en presentateur et Vandel en Redac chef......hum.....pourquoi pas....:

*on a tout essayer *, la drogue...
avec :
liane foly sous X
jordy sous kéta
stevie sous coke
et le top du top du top
daniel gilbert de la ferme1 sous LSD...
viendez....
mouarffff....!!!

ça nous changerait de Kate Moss sous Coke....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que rezba voulait surtout parler de la peine (2 ans) qui semble disproportionnée. Tu conduis ivre mort ? Pas grave, un petit retrait de permis, et éventuellement quelques mois de sursis, mais à condition d'avoir provoqué de gros dégats. Tu conduis après avoir fumé ? Boum 2 ans de prison... :affraid:



ce qui est désolant, c'est que tu déplores que l'usage de cannabis est plus pénalisé que l'usage d'alcool.
ce que tu aurais du regretter, c'est que l'usage d'alcool soit moins pénalisé que l'usage de cannabis.


----------



## molgow (4 Octobre 2005)

Ça c'est toi qui le dit... 
Je déplore juste le manque de cohérence et de proportionnalité.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est toi qui le dit...
> Je déplore juste le manque de cohérence et de proportionnalité.



dans ce cas, tu aurais du t'exprimer autrement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est désolant, c'est que tu déplores que l'usage de cannabis est plus pénalisé que l'usage d'alcool.
> ce que tu aurais du regretter, c'est que l'usage d'alcool soit moins pénalisé que l'usage de cannabis.



De toute façon, qu'on le déplore ou pas, ça risque de durer, vu que les dealers de cannabis ne reversent pas (du moins le suppose-je) la TVA à l'état, tandis que les taxes sur l'alcool ...


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu aurais du regretter, c'est que l'usage d'alcool soit moins pénalisé que l'usage de cannabis.




je trouve ça assez stupéfiant à lire...    

pénaliser la consommation d'alcool...    

et après on va dire que la France a une politique repressive... 
je crois pas que le fait de pénaliser l'alcool et la cigarette réussisse à résoudre le moindre problème... et pis après ça il faudra qu'on se fasse tatouer un code barre sur la nuque et on aura une amende dès qu'on va dire quelquechose de travers!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ça assez stupéfiant à lire...
> 
> pénaliser la consommation d'alcool...
> 
> ...



déformation et interprétation...

où ais-je parlé de "régler le problème"


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ça assez stupéfiant à lire...
> 
> pénaliser la consommation d'alcool...
> 
> ...



AU VOLANT ! eh banane, l'alcool au volant, suis un peu, quoi ! :hein: Ce qu'on aimerait supprimer, c'est le droit que se sont arrogés les pochards de tuer le premier passant venu au moyen de leur voiture  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est toi qui le dit...
> Je déplore juste le manque de cohérence et de proportionnalité.



Tu oublies quand même que jusqu'à preuve du contraire la conso d'alcool n'est pas interdite... elle...

Dans un cas on cumule les infractions, et pas dans l'autre ou on se contente d'une seule..


----------



## quetzalk (4 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, vous aviez vu cet article ?



"Certains critiques néerlandais se demandent toutefois si le service public (...) n'est pas en train de déraper."
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Surtout qu'on connait déjà les résultats :
Les métamphétamines et amphétamines (ecstas et autes coupes-faim détournés) accentuent le plaisir les premières fois, puis rapidement empêchent l'erection durable (à moins d'espacer les prises de plusieurs jours)
Les opiacés te font limer toute la nuit au départ (sensibilité moindre du SNC), pis pareil au bout d'un moment, plus rien...
Les autre drogues doivent à mon avis agir de la même manière*...
Du mieux la première semaine, et du moins bon les semaines, mois ou années qui suivent...

Je ne sais pas comment vont être menés ces show-tests grand public à la con, mais il risque d'y avoir tromperie pour les spectateurs qui n'y verront que le début - quand le cerveau n'est pas "out" et les sites récepteurs des neurones saturés. 
Drôle d'histoire, je trouve...

* encore que je vois mal quiconque sous champis, acide ou keta avoir des relation sexuelles épanouies... Pis la coke, ça rend parano, con et méchant assez rapidement


----------



## macelene (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Drôle d'histoire, je trouve...




_Je crois que nous ne sommes pas descendus assez profond dans la décadence... _


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

C'est un canular, non ? Il n'en parlent pas sur hoaxbuster ?

... ah, merde, non


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Huh vous pouvez pourrir mon seul thread pas trop nase, ce n'est que justice . Mais là vous détournez la remarque de rezba, celle avec son lien, qui, bien qu'excellent putassier, n'arrive que très diffcilement à dire des conneries, ne parlait que de mesure quantitative. Et vous allez dans son sens à parler sans chiffres. Une balle dans le pied. C'est juste ce qu'il voulait montrer, si je ne m'abuse.

C'est tout un autre sujet si je puis, tout autre, y vous pourriez y débattre de la quantification de la consomation au volant puisqu'actuellement il n'y a pas de méthode de mesure. Si cétait la même chose pour l'alcool y a aucun de vous qui pourrait prendre le volant, entre autre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh vous pouvez pourrir mon seul thread pas trop nase, ce n'est que justice . Mais là vous détournez la remarque de rezba, celle avec son lien, qui, bien qu'excellent putassier, n'arrive que très diffcilement à dire des conneries, ne parlait que de mesure quantitative. Et vous allez dans son sens à parler sans chiffres. Une balle dans le pied. C'est juste ce qu'il voulait montrer, si je ne m'abuse.



"putassier" triste à dire mais exact  




> C'est tout un autre sujet si je puis, tout autre, y vous pourriez y débattre de la quantification de la consomation au volant puisqu'actuellement il n'y a pas de méthode de mesure. Si cétait la même chose pour l'alcool y a aucun de vous qui pourrait prendre le volant, entre autre.



pas trop vite: parles pour toi


----------



## Bilbo (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh vous pouvez pourrir mon seul thread pas trop nase, ce n'est que justice .


J'étais justement en train de me demander qui pensait encore au point de départ de ce fil. Que ce soit toi n'est guère surprenant. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy mon putassier était un hommage, et pour le reste, vu qu'un test THC fiable mesure ta conso des 3 dernières semaines (aucune mesure quantitative), et compte tenu que tu fais une bouffe de paris par mois, te laisse une semaine de conduite par mois. Une balle dans le pied, rezba avait raison.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy mon putassier était un hommage, et pour le reste, vu qu'un test THC fiable mesure ta conso des 3 dernières semaines (aucune mesure quantitative), et compte tenu que tu fais une bouffe de paris par mois, te laisse une semaine de conduite par mois. Une balle dans le pied, rezba avait raison.



arrfff©     

pas trop vite, tais-je déjà dit   

pour moi, bouffe n'égale pas cuite... viens donc, tu pourras en juger   

la balle ne vas pas où tu le crois   

"putassier" chacun son échelle de valeurs


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Je ne vais pas vite, tu essaies à chaque fois : tu fumes un joint, t'en a pour trois semaines, consulte les instituts de police scientifique. Point. Comme un seul verre, je n'ai pas parlé de beuverie, mais d'alcool, l'exemple parlait du délicieux verre de rouge du repas (tu fais vraiment exprès là...). Selon les mêmes méthode un verre et t'en a pour trois semaines. Et tu dit que j'interprête...

Et ce n'est pas le sujet qui m'a fait poster. Je te le rappelle : votre débat peut faire un autre sujet, mais sortez du qualitatif. Je le répète, et c'est n'est que mon opinion : cette remonté est basé sur le fait qu'on parle de chose sans vraiment savoir, et y a aucun post qui n'a pu montrer le contraire. Ce truc montre un problème que vous détournez et qui peut à lui seul faire un sujet, non ?


----------



## rezba (4 Octobre 2005)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'étais justement en train de me demander qui pensait encore au point de départ de ce fil. Que ce soit toi n'est guère surprenant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non, j'y pense toujours, également. Que mon sébastien adoré me traite de putassier est une flaterie dont je lui suis gré. Que cela fasse plaisir à Lemmy pour d'autres raisons n'a pas d'importance.

Puisque nous en sommes au fond des choses, j'y reviens.
La politique de lutte contre la toxicomanie mèle beaucoup de choses. Des considérations de santé publique, d'autres de santé individuelle, des considérations sociales et politiques, économiques et diplomatiques, des arrières-pensées racistes et ségrégationnistes aussi, souvent.

Le fait qu'un gouvernement se lache sur un produit comme le cannabis, en s'attaquant aux consommateurs sans même avoir le début d'une réflexion sur l'économie de ce marché, et l'ombre d'une remise en question des relations commerciales avec les pays importateurs, et que dans le meme temps les produits les plus toxiques et les plus mortels prolifèrent sans réel contrôle, ne serait-ce que social et sanitaire, est éminement dangereux.

Depuis quelques années, il est de bon ton de présenter ce que l'on appelait avant les drogues douces comme des produits extrêmement dangereux. Après la théorie de l'escalade (celle qui disait que, comme 95% dees héroïnomanes ont un jour consommé du cannabis, alors 95% des consommateurs de cannabis finiront par consommer de l'héroïne, logique, nan ? :bebe: ), voici celle du cannabis produit mortel.
Ça permet de masquer le fait qu'on ne fait rien pour lutter contre les véritables produits toxiques, parce qu'ils vaut mieux laisser crever les crevards.
Alors que faire peur aux parents, c'est plus rentable politiquement.

Maintenant, et pour clôre, de mon point de vue, cette série d'interventions sur le sujet. 
Je connais bien la plupart des produits psychotropes pour les avoir expérimenté. On ne se refait pas, j'ai longtemps plongé mes nuits dans la contre-culture américaine. 
Ce que je sais du cannabis, c'est qu'il est un produit hautement programmable, pour peu qu'on en fasse un réel apprentissage. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'un des plus fameux livres de sociologie traite de la "carrière des fumeurs de joints" ("Outsiders", d'Howard Becker, best-seller de la sociologie mondiale).
Et que s'il n'existe si peu de "lois" du comportement cannabiique, c'est aussi parce que la variété de réception de ce produit est sans équivalent. C'est un produit dangereux. Comme tant d'autres. Comme le café, le thé, la nicotine, le chocolat. Les féronomes. La progestérone et la testostérone.
Ce n'est pas un produit mortel. Et sa mortalité indirecte est, l'étude SAM le dit encore une fois, très faible. Sans comparaison avec cette drogue dure qu'est l'alcool.

Maintenant, si vous le voulez, on peut quitter ce fil si beau, et en ouvrir un autre pour parler de la prison. Cette drogue dure de nos sociétés. Ce cancer de la pensée.



_ Aujourd'hui, j'ai mis un costard noir, et je me suis rasé. Ça doit être pour ça que je me sens d'humeur foucaldienne._


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Voilà, des conneries. Pas fausses forcément, mais ces conneries qui nous permettent de patauger encore avec ces problèmes, sans connaitre car on veut pas savoir. On traite une maladie (l'addiction, pas la substance) avec la médecine, pas avec des racontards.


----------



## rezba (4 Octobre 2005)

L'initiateur de ce fil me demande de le fermer quelques temps, afin de décider de sa scission ou non. Dont acte. Rien ne vous empêche d'aller parler du petit verre de rouge et du petit joint dans une autre discussion.


----------

